# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم

## zehiii

*سلام

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


نمیدونم باید چی بهت بگم که آرومت کنه 
فقط اینکه منم کنکور ۹۸ ای بودم و میدونم چقدر شرایط سختیه 
منم رتبه هام نجومی بوده 
الانم به زور خانواده دانشجوی پیام نورم 
اینارو گفتم بدونی که تنها نیستی منم تو شرایط مشابه ایم و حتی سخت تر شرایط تو چون درسای دانشگاه هم هست و باید حتما یه نمره ی خوب بگیرم تا اذیتم نکنن سر کنکور مجدد 
ببین چقدر شرایطط از من بهتره؟؟
اولین کاری که باید بکنی اینه که خودت و گذشتتو ببخشی و بعدش کتابو بذاری جلوت و شروع کنی درس خوندن 
سخته میدونم سخته دارم میگم منم تو شرایط تو ام 
ولی هیشکی جز خودت نمیتونه دستتو بگیره 
این حرفا خطاب به خودمم هست چون دارم توی باتلاق دست و پا میزنم

----------


## مینا0_0

عذر میخوام اینو میگم ولی حس میکنم شما دستتون عادت کرده به تقلب 
وقتی برای اولین بار تقلب میکنی دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونی ولش کنی مگر بخوای یه شروع جدی داشته باشی ک در اون صورت بازهم قبح گذشته رو نداره برات
بنظرم یه شروع از هیچ برو به مشاورت هم بگو ک دروغ گفتی اصلانم ترس چون منم مث تو بودم گفتم الان کلی غر میزنه و این چرت و پرتا
اوج واکنش این بود ک این بسیار رایجه  :Yahoo (112): 
.. بهش بگو از اول برنامه بده پیش برو ان شاءالله اخرین کنکورت باشه با موفقیت تمومش کنی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Makhmali

اینکه توی مسیر هدفت شکست بخوری بهتر از اینه که هدفت تبدیل به یه شکست بزرگ شههه....تنها کسی که میتونه نجاتت بده خودتی...خودت؟خب؟؟؟...از همین الان شیوه کارتو عوض کن و صادقانه  تلاش کننن...نشه سال بعد بیای تاپیک بزنی:کنکور 5

هنووزم برای هدفت تلاااش کن.....با مشاورت رو راست باش..قرار نیست کسی تورو برا درصدات زیر سوال ببره :Yahoo (15):

----------


## YasharUR

ببین مشخصا از متنت میشه فهمید که ادم کله شقی هستی ....
یعنی سخت بشه یه نفر حرفی بهت بزنه و حین اینکه اون حرف رو میشنوی فکرت رو بگذاری رو اینکه ببینی حق میده یا نه . از اونایی هستی که وقتی طرف حرف میزنه از وسطاش به اینور میگی خب اینم حرفی که مراد دل من هست رو نمیزنه حرف خودم چی بود اها اون همون رو انجام میدم .از وسطاش به این ور حرفای طرف رو نمیشنوی و چیزی که قبلا خودت فکرش رو میکردی رو روش فکر میکنی
حالا از کجا میگم ؟از جمله اخرت ...تورو خدا نگین برم رشته دیگه که داغون ترم میکنه 
اومدی دوتا حرف حساب بشنوی و سبک سنگین کنی یا چی؟؟
در هر حال من صحبتم رو میکنم بقیه اش خودتی و صلاح مملکت و خسروانت 

ببین دو حالته...شاید چند حالته  :Yahoo (4):  ولی چیزی که از متنت برمیاد این دوتا بولد میشه ...حالا یا تک تک ان یا کنار هم همپوشانی دارن
حالت اول اینکه اصلا هیچ گونه هدفی نداری و زندگیت الان تو یه نقطه امنه (تو روانشناسی میگن بهش safe zone مثلا ماهی رو بعد یه مدت تنگش رو بزرگتر کنی بازم بیشتر از اندازه تنگ قبلیش شنا نمیکنه چون میترسه از اون منطقه بیاد بیرون چون میگه من تو این شعاع تا حالا خطر و اسیبی نداشتم بازم تو همین شعاع میمونم)
من هیچ گونه صحبتی از اینکه هدفت چیه ندیدم تنها چیزی که دیدم این بود که تو حس حقارت داری و افسردگی ...این هدف نیست این شرح حاله .
من هیچ گونه صحبتی از این ندیدم که تو تو شرایط فعلی از منظر خانواده تحت فشار جدی باشی (جدی عزیزم نه اینکه بگن خنگی فلانی خوند رفت و این صحبتا )
من هیچ گونه حسی دریافت نکردم که تو شرایط خودت رو تو اینده شبیه سازی کرده باشی که اقا برم یه رشته دیگه اینده ام چطور میشه یا نه اگه هم شبیه سازی کرده باشی واست مهم نیست که این باشه یا اون رشته

شاید الان گارد بگیری که اقا تو چه میدونی چرا قضاوت میکنی من اینهمه عذاب وجدان دارم اینهمه فکر و خیال میکنم و ...
که میگم اره حق با توعه ...ولی ضمیر ناخوداگاهت اینو نمیگه 
تو دو روز اب نخوری روز سوم نمیشینی فکر و خیال کنی که چرا دو روزه اب نخوردم دنبال اب میگردی مگر اینکه خیالت تخت باشه از اینکه سه ساعت دیگه یکی یه نیم لیوان یه دو قاشق اب میده بهت 
مثال تو هم دقیقا همینه 
شرایط مالی تون خوب یا متوسطه تا جایی که از متن برمیاد (مشاور و خانواده گذاشتن بمونم که با اون رتبه حتما باید میرفتی دانشگاه خدا تومن پولی ) 
فمنیـسم ها پارم نکنند جنسیت مشخصاتت رو زدی دختر ...یعنی هیچ فشاری نه خودت رو خودت داری من باب سربازی و اینکه سرکوفت سربار بودن بشنوی تو خونه نه جامعه فشاری میگذاره روت که اقا فردا روز باید خرج خانواده بدی 
(رفیق های دختر زیاد بیرون از اینجا دارم که خودشون واسه مستقل شدن و واسه هدفاشون جنگیدن یا دارن میجنگند.بحث جنسیتی نیست بحث عرف جامعه است) 
این میشه که واسه خودت هدف سفت و محکم تعریف نکنی واسه خودت ددلاین تعیین نکنی که مثلا من امسال باید قبول بشم وگرنه به چوخ میرم 
و در نهایت این میشه که روز به روزت رو داری از دست میدی چون خیالت از اون ابی که میاد راحته ....میگی دیگه نهایت یه نفر یه دو قاشق اب رو بهم میرسونه 

حالت دوم 
واقعا علاقه نداری به این تجربی یا حتی انسانی مزخرف ....داری سر همون عرف جامعه ای که بالا گفتم به اون شکل بهت ضربه میزنه و اینجا به این شکل که حتما باید وکیل یا دکتر بشی داری خودت رو تباه میکنی
و جرات اینکه علاقه واقعیت رو نشون بدی هم نداری چون با 21 سال سن میترسی خانواده قضاوتت کنه فامیل تیکه بندازه
شاید بنا به شخصیت و تیپ و استایلت اصلا علاقه ات تو رشته هنره مثلا گرافیک بازیگری یا کارگردانی یا هرچی 
شاید اصلا مدل و علاقت  مهندس طوره ...یه برنامه نویسی معماری چیزی 

واسه حالت اول شدید پیشنهاد میکنم پاشو یه کاغذ بگذار جلوت (تا فکر و خیال نگیرتت) بشین واسه خودت هدف و ددلاین تعریف کن 
واسه هدفت دلیل  محکم تعریف کنه ....اینکه بشه چی میشه نشه چی میشه 
میشه یه طرف یه a4 
صبح ظهر شب هر 8 ساعت یه بار تا یه 2 -3 هفته بگذار جلوت با حس گویندگی و فاز دادن بخون ...یعنی مثلا مینویسی نخونم اینطور میشم رو قشنگ با حس ادا کن 
تا به خودت بیای ...چون بعد 4 سال فقط با یه بار نوشتن روال نمیشه ...باید مسیر های ذهنی مغذیت رو که رو شکست و نمیشه و نمیشه قفل کردی رو بشکنی و از نو واسه مغزت و اون ضمیرناخوداگاه مغزت که بالا گفتم عریف کنی
حالا سه بار تو روزت واجبه ولی مثلا دیدی صبح شروع کردی بعد دو ساعت داری خالی میکنی اونموقع هم باید استفاده کنی و بگذاری جلوت بخونی 

قشنگ بخونی ها با همون فاز مجری گری که گفتم ...هر بار سعی کن با یه زاویه جدید بخونی و حس کنی ....واسه هربار خوندنت اصلا 10 دقیقه وقت بگذار ....روزی 6 بار میشه 1 ساعت...ضرر پرت این یه ساعت واسه من

و واسه پله دوم هم باید شجاعت نشون بدی ....که این واسه پله اول هم لازمه ...اگه به یه چیز دیگه علاقه داری اگه به همین تجربی علاقه داری باید در هر دو صورت جنم و شجاعت نشون بدی ....بلند شی تو بگی من 21 سالمه  رو حرف مردم زندگی نمیکنم میرم فلان رشته بلند شی بگی من 21 سالمه باید رو پای خودم وایستم چند صباح دیگه و پول در بیارم و کلیدش رو باید از همین امروز بزنم و پله هاش رو بسازم  الان تو 7-8 ماه از جور کنکور نیام که فردا روز زاییدم زیر درسای دیگه ....اینا واسه من 21 ساله جوکه ..من تایم از دست دادن یه 7-8 ماه رو ندارم من امسال لحاظ میکنم قبول شم و واسش به هر اب و اتیشی میزنم ....خودمو پاره میکنم میشینم درس میخونم ...چرا ؟؟؟واسه اون باید ها و نباید هایی که تو اون a4 نوشتی

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


فقط میگم که چند تا تغییر میتونه دنیا و زندگیتو زیرورو کنه
نزار توی این دنیا با لج کردن بی نصیب بمونی از چیزی که عاشقشی
دنیاتو خود خودت باید بسازی 
و این کارو خودت فقط میتونی انجام بدی با دستا و اراده خودت
فقط دست از دروغ و لج بازی و درس نخوندن بردار 
فک کن همین الان کل گذشته ات پاک شده و تماااااام
اگه تا الان هرچی کردی موفق نشدی پس باید یه آدم دیگه بشی گلم
برات آرزو میکنم که هر چه زود تر به خودت بیای  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


اول یه بخشی از متن که نوشتی رو توضیح بدم:
کاری که شما می کنی درکش سخت نیست اصن (منظور تقلب)
کار مشاور های بازاری (90 درصدشون) تراز خواهی از دانش آموزانه. در واقع اون مشاور دانش آموز رو مجبور میکنه تراز بیاره تا نتیجه پیشرفت دانش آموزانش رو داخل کانال یا پیج لجنش منتشر کنه و با همین عکس های پیشرفت و ... دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، یه جور ترفند عالی برای تبلیغات محسوب میشه. اینه که هر وقت اینستا رو باز می کنم و یکی دو تا از این پیجارو چک می کنم دائم دارن نتایج فیک یا واقعی دانش آموزان شون رو استوری و پست می کنن. (معلم ها هم همینطور البته کمتر) 
حالا این وسط فقط کافیه یه دروغی هم بگی مثلا بگی: رتبه پارسالم 4000 شد ولی پشت موندم یا بگی پارسال با تراز 6800 سر جلسه کنکور حالم بد شد و خراب کردم و ... اینارو که بگی سریعا میری تو لیست دانش آموزای تبلیغی ویترینی اون مشاور و طبیعتا هر آزمون فشار روت میزاره برنامه تو سنگین میکنه ، اون آموزش و رفع اشکالی که دانش آموزان ضعیف دارن رو واسه تو کمتر میزاره یا خلاصه طوری بهت برنامه میده که انگار واقعا تو در سطح شاگردای تراز بیارشی. تو هم وقتی میبینی برنامه شو نتونستی در بیاری ناامید میشی و دو هفته رو بگ.ای سگ میدی و تهشم یه تقلب ریز میکنی تا از زیر فشار مشاور و خانواده و ... در بیای. خب طبیعتا فشاری هم که روی تو با تجربه 3 تا کنکوره بیشتر از یه دانش آموزه، خلاصه همه اینا دست به دست هم میدن تا تو هیچ موقع نتونی از این چرخه معیوب خارج بشی و نهایتا آینده تو بخاطر 1-نداشتن برنامه متناسب با وضعیت خودت 2-مشاوری که تورو به شکل یه عدد 4 رقمی (تراز) نگاه میکنه و اصلا توجه نمیکنه تو داری بد جلو میای یا خوب 3-آزمونی که بدون رسیدن بهش با تقلب رتبه شدی به فن.ا میدی.
مشاورا
از دانش آموزاتون بجای تراز خواستن ، کیفیت و تعداد تست بالا بخواید، مرور بخواید، تکلیف تستی بدین حل کنن واستون بفرستن. حتما ازشون خودتون آزمون بگیرید و گاهی غافل گیرشون کنید، اگه فهمیدین دانش آموزی تقلب میکرده بجای توی سرش زدن و زر زیادی زدن برید ریشه یابی کنید ببینید چرا افتاده تو چرخه دروغ گفتن و تقلب کردن. حتما تعیین سطح شون کنید هر به دو سه ماه تا وضعیت واقعی شون دست تون بیاد نه این که صرفا از حرفایی که میزنن استدلال کنید وضعیت شون رو !! اگه شرف داری این کارارو کامل انجام بده اگه نمیتونی و وقتشو نداره ادامه نده مشاوره دادن و بدبخت کردن بچه ها رو !

حالا در مورد مشکلی که داشتی
هیچ راه حلی بهتر از این نیست که بری پیش مشاورت و دقیق بگی وضعیت الانت اینه و میخوام تغییر کنم. اگه کمکت کرد (شرف داشت) باهاش ادامه بده و آزمونارو تا دی-بهمن که یک ماه متوقف میشن واسه جمع بندی شرکت نکن و خودتو با کیفیت عالی برسون بهشون و بعد از نیم سال دوم آزمون بده. ولی حتما یه تایمی بزار هر روز وقتی برنامه ات به آزمون قبلی رسید دوباره به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که شرکت نکردی یا کردی و توشون تقلب کردی رو از خودت بگیر. رفته رفته مشکل عقب افتادنت حل میشه به شرطی که خودتم بخوای شرایط رو تغییر بدی وگرنه واقعا چیزی تا 10 سال دیگه هم عوض نمیشه.

موفق باشی.

----------


## مهرنازm

_همه ادما تو زندگیشون حداقل یکبار تقلب کردن
هرکی میگه نکرده.... 
خب الان شاید بپرسی چرا بیشتر از یکبار نشده؟
چون عذاب وجدانشون برای آیندههههه نذاشته!!!!
آیندتو اگر میخوای بسازی باید بذاری عذاب وجدانت کارشو بکنه!
به مشاورت یکبار بگو من تمام عمرم تقلب کردم ولی دیگه نمیخوام اینکارو بکنم لطفا کمکم کن!
حتی اگه آبروت میره اینکارو بکن!_

----------


## zehiii

ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره  این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب میکردم

----------


## amirgd

سلام وقت بخیر
تقریبا شمارو درک میکنم چون در شرایط مشابهی بودم
اولین و مهم ترین قدم اینه که چشماتونو باز کنید،هم شرایط و هم مسئولیت این شرایطو بپذیرید و به جای سرزنش خودتون که باعث میشه بیشتر غرق بشید فکر راه چاره باشید
اگر دچار غرور و رودربایستی هستید سعی کنید کنار بذارید و حقایقو به خانوادتون بگید و ازشون کمک بخواید،بعضی وقتا به تنهایی نمیتونیم از پس خودمون بر بیایم
ما همیشه امراض جسمی رو میبینیم درحالی که مشکلات روحی اگر مهم تر نباشن قطعا کم اهمیت تر نیستن،در طول این 4 سال روح شما اسیب دیده،اذیت شده،شما به خودتون فشار اوردید،شاید ناکامی ها باعث شده عزت نفس و اعتماد به نفستونو از دست بدید یجورایی گوشه ی رینگ اینقدر ضربه خورده دیگه توان ادامه دادن نداره و حاصلش اینه که در حال حاضر انرژی برای ادامه دادن ندارید،هرچند دوست دارید شرایطو تغییر بدید اما هرکاری میکنید به در بسته میخورید و دوباره اون سیکل معیوب تکرار میشه،من درکتون میکنم لطفا اصلا خودتونو سرزنش نکنید ماها انسانیم اشتباه میکنیم اما همیشه وقت برای جبران هست،برای رسیدن به هدفتون باید به ارامش روحی برسید،کنکور بیشتر ازینکه چالشی درسی باشه چالش روانیه،خیلیا در این مسیر روحشون زخم دیده...
ازتون میخوام دیدتونو عوض کنید،جنبه های مثبت زندگیو ببینید،خدارو شاکر باشید که فرصت دارید تا به اهدافتون برسید،فکر نکنید وای چه اتفاقی افتاده من بدم من به درد نخورم من ضعیفم...نه...با همه ی کم و کاستی ها خودتونو دوست داشته باشید،با خودتون آشتی کنید و برای رسیدن به هدفتون متحد بشید
پیشنهاد میکنم به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید و درکنارش به یک روانشناس واقعی(نه روانشناس نما)صحبت کنید،حرفای دلتونو بزنید تا سبک بشید و راهنماییتون کنه برای رسیدن به ارامش،خیلیا اسم روانپزشک که میاد اخمشون میره توو هم ولی واقعا چرا؟؟ خب روح آدمم میتونه سرما بخوره پس نیاز به رسیدگی و درمان داره
سعی کنید گذشته رو کمرنگ کنید،به خودتون برچسب نزنید،فکر نکنید قراره گذشته دوباره تکرار بشه...انسان هر روز میتونه آدم متفاوتی نسبت به قبل باشه
در ضمن چرا شما باید به مشاور یا خانوادتون دروغ بگید هم با خودتون هم با اونا روراست باشید همینطور که گفتم شما نیاز به کمک دارید اینو با خانواده درمیون بذارید و امیدوارم اونا درکتون کنن و شرایطتونو بپذیرن
انشاالله وقتی به آرامش روحی برسید با تمام توانتون تلاش میکنید و همه چیو جبران میکنید،نگران گذشته و حرف دیگران نباشید،قطعا توانایی اینو دارید که به اهدافتون برسید و به خودتون افتخار کنید و دیگرانو به تحسین وادارید
بازم میگم سعی کنید طرز فکرتونو نسبت به خودتون و شرایط تغییر بدید،جنبه های مثبتو ببینید و اگر جنبه ی منفی ای هست نگران نباشید شما قراره درستشون کنید
قدر خودتونو بدونید خیلیا فرصت رسیدن به آرزوهاشونو ندارن خیلیا اصلا فرصت ندارن به آرزوهاشون فکر کنن...
امروز میتونه نقطه عطف زندگیتون باشه شاید یه روز بهش بگید تولد دوباره البته اگر الان شروع کنید،همه چیز بستگی به شما داره
موفق باشید

----------


## zehiii

> اول یه بخشی از متن که نوشتی رو توضیح بدم:
> کاری که شما می کنی درکش سخت نیست اصن (منظور تقلب)
> کار مشاور های بازاری (90 درصدشون) تراز خواهی از دانش آموزانه. در واقع اون مشاور دانش آموز رو مجبور میکنه تراز بیاره تا نتیجه پیشرفت دانش آموزانش رو داخل کانال یا پیج لجنش منتشر کنه و با همین عکس های پیشرفت و ... دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، یه جور ترفند عالی برای تبلیغات محسوب میشه. اینه که هر وقت اینستا رو باز می کنم و یکی دو تا از این پیجارو چک می کنم دائم دارن نتایج فیک یا واقعی دانش آموزان شون رو استوری و پست می کنن. (معلم ها هم همینطور البته کمتر) 
> حالا این وسط فقط کافیه یه دروغی هم بگی مثلا بگی: رتبه پارسالم 4000 شد ولی پشت موندم یا بگی پارسال با تراز 6800 سر جلسه کنکور حالم بد شد و خراب کردم و ... اینارو که بگی سریعا میری تو لیست دانش آموزای تبلیغی ویترینی اون مشاور و طبیعتا هر آزمون فشار روت میزاره برنامه تو سنگین میکنه ، اون آموزش و رفع اشکالی که دانش آموزان ضعیف دارن رو واسه تو کمتر میزاره یا خلاصه طوری بهت برنامه میده که انگار واقعا تو در سطح شاگردای تراز بیارشی. تو هم وقتی میبینی برنامه شو نتونستی در بیاری ناامید میشی و دو هفته رو بگ.ای سگ میدی و تهشم یه تقلب ریز میکنی تا از زیر فشار مشاور و خانواده و ... در بیای. خب طبیعتا فشاری هم که روی تو با تجربه 3 تا کنکوره بیشتر از یه دانش آموزه، خلاصه همه اینا دست به دست هم میدن تا تو هیچ موقع نتونی از این چرخه معیوب خارج بشی و نهایتا آینده تو بخاطر 1-نداشتن برنامه متناسب با وضعیت خودت 2-مشاوری که تورو به شکل یه عدد 4 رقمی (تراز) نگاه میکنه و اصلا توجه نمیکنه تو داری بد جلو میای یا خوب 3-آزمونی که بدون رسیدن بهش با تقلب رتبه شدی به فن.ا میدی.
> مشاورا
> از دانش آموزاتون بجای تراز خواستن ، کیفیت و تعداد تست بالا بخواید، مرور بخواید، تکلیف تستی بدین حل کنن واستون بفرستن. حتما ازشون خودتون آزمون بگیرید و گاهی غافل گیرشون کنید، اگه فهمیدین دانش آموزی تقلب میکرده بجای توی سرش زدن و زر زیادی زدن برید ریشه یابی کنید ببینید چرا افتاده تو چرخه دروغ گفتن و تقلب کردن. حتما تعیین سطح شون کنید هر به دو سه ماه تا وضعیت واقعی شون دست تون بیاد نه این که صرفا از حرفایی که میزنن استدلال کنید وضعیت شون رو !! اگه شرف داری این کارارو کامل انجام بده اگه نمیتونی و وقتشو نداره ادامه نده مشاوره دادن و بدبخت کردن بچه ها رو !
> 
> حالا در مورد مشکلی که داشتی
> هیچ راه حلی بهتر از این نیست که بری پیش مشاورت و دقیق بگی وضعیت الانت اینه و میخوام تغییر کنم. اگه کمکت کرد (شرف داشت) باهاش ادامه بده و آزمونارو تا دی-بهمن که یک ماه متوقف میشن واسه جمع بندی شرکت نکن و خودتو با کیفیت عالی برسون بهشون و بعد از نیم سال دوم آزمون بده. ولی حتما یه تایمی بزار هر روز وقتی برنامه ات به آزمون قبلی رسید دوباره به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که شرکت نکردی یا کردی و توشون تقلب کردی رو از خودت بگیر. رفته رفته مشکل عقب افتادنت حل میشه به شرطی که خودتم بخوای شرایط رو تغییر بدی وگرنه واقعا چیزی تا 10 سال دیگه هم عوض نمیشه.
> ...


مرسی از حرفاتون من عاشق تجربی و پزشکی هستم بخدا اینو جدی میگم شاید یسری از حرفاتون راست بوده ولی اون بخشش که از سر بی علاقگی برم.تجربی نه درست نبود چون خانواده هم روم فشار نمیاوردن که حتما برم پایین نوشتم که چه تصمیمی دارم باور کنید اگه سال دوم یا اول بودم میتونستم برم رک و راست بگم نخوندم ولی حالا اخرین فرصت من برا کنکور هست اگه خانوادم بدونن نمیذارن کنکور بدم اونوقت دیگه دنیام تموم میشه بنظرتون اون تصمیم که دارم خوبه ؟پایین نوشتم. ولی میخوام پاش وایسم

----------


## zehiii

> _همه ادما تو زندگیشون حداقل یکبار تقلب کردن
> هرکی میگه نکرده.... 
> خب الان شاید بپرسی چرا بیشتر از یکبار نشده؟
> چون عذاب وجدانشون برای آیندههههه نذاشته!!!!
> آیندتو اگر میخوای بسازی باید بذاری عذاب وجدانت کارشو بکنه!
> به مشاورت یکبار بگو من تمام عمرم تقلب کردم ولی دیگه نمیخوام اینکارو بکنم لطفا کمکم کن!
> حتی اگه آبروت میره اینکارو بکن!_


ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب کردم

----------


## zehiii

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره  این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب میکردم


باور کن اگه به درصد امکانش بود میگفتم الان دوتا راه دارم یا برم حقیقتو بگم و برا همیشه از کنکور دست بکشم چون خانوادم نمیذارن اگه بفهمن راه دوم که حقیقت نگم ولی دیگه دروغ نگم و افت ترازامم بخاطر خراب بودن سایت و...بهونه کنم ولی دیگه تقلب نکنم میدونم این حرفا برا یه دختر 21 ساله خجالت آوره من باید الان تو ی رشته ای که دوست داشتم میرفتم دانشگاه ن اینکه تو فکر تقلب میشدم برا خودم متأسفم و حق دارید هرچی راجب من بگین

----------


## zehiii

> اول یه بخشی از متن که نوشتی رو توضیح بدم:
> کاری که شما می کنی درکش سخت نیست اصن (منظور تقلب)
> کار مشاور های بازاری (90 درصدشون) تراز خواهی از دانش آموزانه. در واقع اون مشاور دانش آموز رو مجبور میکنه تراز بیاره تا نتیجه پیشرفت دانش آموزانش رو داخل کانال یا پیج لجنش منتشر کنه و با همین عکس های پیشرفت و ... دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، یه جور ترفند عالی برای تبلیغات محسوب میشه. اینه که هر وقت اینستا رو باز می کنم و یکی دو تا از این پیجارو چک می کنم دائم دارن نتایج فیک یا واقعی دانش آموزان شون رو استوری و پست می کنن. (معلم ها هم همینطور البته کمتر) 
> حالا این وسط فقط کافیه یه دروغی هم بگی مثلا بگی: رتبه پارسالم 4000 شد ولی پشت موندم یا بگی پارسال با تراز 6800 سر جلسه کنکور حالم بد شد و خراب کردم و ... اینارو که بگی سریعا میری تو لیست دانش آموزای تبلیغی ویترینی اون مشاور و طبیعتا هر آزمون فشار روت میزاره برنامه تو سنگین میکنه ، اون آموزش و رفع اشکالی که دانش آموزان ضعیف دارن رو واسه تو کمتر میزاره یا خلاصه طوری بهت برنامه میده که انگار واقعا تو در سطح شاگردای تراز بیارشی. تو هم وقتی میبینی برنامه شو نتونستی در بیاری ناامید میشی و دو هفته رو بگ.ای سگ میدی و تهشم یه تقلب ریز میکنی تا از زیر فشار مشاور و خانواده و ... در بیای. خب طبیعتا فشاری هم که روی تو با تجربه 3 تا کنکوره بیشتر از یه دانش آموزه، خلاصه همه اینا دست به دست هم میدن تا تو هیچ موقع نتونی از این چرخه معیوب خارج بشی و نهایتا آینده تو بخاطر 1-نداشتن برنامه متناسب با وضعیت خودت 2-مشاوری که تورو به شکل یه عدد 4 رقمی (تراز) نگاه میکنه و اصلا توجه نمیکنه تو داری بد جلو میای یا خوب 3-آزمونی که بدون رسیدن بهش با تقلب رتبه شدی به فن.ا میدی.
> مشاورا
> از دانش آموزاتون بجای تراز خواستن ، کیفیت و تعداد تست بالا بخواید، مرور بخواید، تکلیف تستی بدین حل کنن واستون بفرستن. حتما ازشون خودتون آزمون بگیرید و گاهی غافل گیرشون کنید، اگه فهمیدین دانش آموزی تقلب میکرده بجای توی سرش زدن و زر زیادی زدن برید ریشه یابی کنید ببینید چرا افتاده تو چرخه دروغ گفتن و تقلب کردن. حتما تعیین سطح شون کنید هر به دو سه ماه تا وضعیت واقعی شون دست تون بیاد نه این که صرفا از حرفایی که میزنن استدلال کنید وضعیت شون رو !! اگه شرف داری این کارارو کامل انجام بده اگه نمیتونی و وقتشو نداره ادامه نده مشاوره دادن و بدبخت کردن بچه ها رو !
> 
> حالا در مورد مشکلی که داشتی
> هیچ راه حلی بهتر از این نیست که بری پیش مشاورت و دقیق بگی وضعیت الانت اینه و میخوام تغییر کنم. اگه کمکت کرد (شرف داشت) باهاش ادامه بده و آزمونارو تا دی-بهمن که یک ماه متوقف میشن واسه جمع بندی شرکت نکن و خودتو با کیفیت عالی برسون بهشون و بعد از نیم سال دوم آزمون بده. ولی حتما یه تایمی بزار هر روز وقتی برنامه ات به آزمون قبلی رسید دوباره به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که شرکت نکردی یا کردی و توشون تقلب کردی رو از خودت بگیر. رفته رفته مشکل عقب افتادنت حل میشه به شرطی که خودتم بخوای شرایط رو تغییر بدی وگرنه واقعا چیزی تا 10 سال دیگه هم عوض نمیشه.
> ...


شما حق دارین که هرچی میخواین راجب من بگین من حتی خودمم دوست ندارم چه برسه توقع داشته باشم شما ملایمت کنی بخدا اصلا گارد نگرفتم در مقابل حرفات مرسی از راهنماییت پایین کامنت گذاشتم وقت داشتی بخون نظرتو بگو

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب کردم


خودتو بیشتر از این گیر ننداز
ببین اون مشاور هر آزمون کوتاه که نمیاد هیچ تازه بیشتر زیر منگنه میزاره تو رو چرا؟ چون به اسکرین ترازت نیازه داره تا بزاره کانالش و دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، نهایتا یه جایی از کار به خودت که میای می بینی اواسط اسفندی و هنوز ترازت فیک 7000عه. اون موقع خیلی سخت تر از الآن میتونی برسونی خودتو...
یه جایی باید بالاخره وا بدی و مسیر تازه ای رو شروع کنی؟
به مشاورت بگو ترازم پایینه قبول کرد که میکنه و برات یه برنامه متناسب با خودت نوشت که هیچ برو جلو باهاش
قبولم نکرد گور باباش ، 
برو واسه خودت یه برنامه بچین زودتر شروع کن تا دیر نشده.
اگه میخوای به آزمون برسی که بالاتر گفتم، تایم جبران هست و میتونی تا دی حدقل کل پایه دهم رو بخونی در کنارش فصل 2و4 زیست دوازدهم + فصل 2 شیمی دوازدهم و فصل 3 فیزیک دوازدهم رو کامل بخونی و خودتو برسونی به نیم سال دوم. رفته رفته روزی یک ساعتم بزاری به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که نرفتی رو بزاری تو برنامه ات و بزنی و تحلیل شون کنی. از نیم سال دوم هم میری آزمون و کارو خیلی خوب ادامه میدی. اگرم که کلا با آزمون اوکی نیستی میتونی تا عید وقت تو کامل بزاری روی پایه (دهم و یازدهم) و اونارو کامل بخونی یا هر برنامه دیگه که مد نظرت بود به اجرا بزاری در کنارش از خودت آزمون هم بگیری تو خونه. یا حتی میتونی کل عمومی ها + یکی دو درس تخصصی از آزمونی که قبلا ثبت نام بودی رو برسونی و شرکت کنی و دو سه تا تخصصی دیگه رو با خیال راحت طبق برنامه خودت جلو بیاری.
ببین از الآن دستت بازه واسه هر کاری
نزار تایمت به ف نا بره حیفه وقتتو صرف کارای بیهوده کنی.

----------


## zehiii

> خودتو بیشتر از این گیر ننداز
> ببین اون مشاور هر آزمون کوتاه که نمیاد هیچ تازه بیشتر زیر منگنه میزاره تو رو چرا؟ چون به اسکرین ترازت نیازه داره تا بزاره کانالش و دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، نهایتا یه جایی از کار به خودت که میای می بینی اواسط اسفندی و هنوز ترازت فیک 7000عه. اون موقع خیلی سخت تر از الآن میتونی برسونی خودتو...
> یه جایی باید بالاخره وا بدی و مسیر تازه ای رو شروع کنی؟
> به مشاورت بگو ترازم پایینه قبول کرد که میکنه و برات یه برنامه متناسب با خودت نوشت که هیچ برو جلو باهاش
> قبولم نکرد گور باباش ، 
> برو واسه خودت یه برنامه بچین زودتر شروع کن تا دیر نشده.
> اگه میخوای به آزمون برسی که بالاتر گفتم، تایم جبران هست و میتونی تا دی حدقل کل پایه دهم رو بخونی در کنارش فصل 2و4 زیست دوازدهم + فصل 2 شیمی دوازدهم و فصل 3 فیزیک دوازدهم رو کامل بخونی و خودتو برسونی به نیم سال دوم. رفته رفته روزی یک ساعتم بزاری به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که نرفتی رو بزاری تو برنامه ات و بزنی و تحلیل شون کنی. از نیم سال دوم هم میری آزمون و کارو خیلی خوب ادامه میدی. اگرم که کلا با آزمون اوکی نیستی میتونی تا عید وقت تو کامل بزاری روی پایه (دهم و یازدهم) و اونارو کامل بخونی یا هر برنامه دیگه که مد نظرت بود به اجرا بزاری در کنارش از خودت آزمون هم بگیری تو خونه. یا حتی میتونی کل عمومی ها + یکی دو درس تخصصی از آزمونی که قبلا ثبت نام بودی رو برسونی و شرکت کنی و دو سه تا تخصصی دیگه رو با خیال راحت طبق برنامه خودت جلو بیاری.
> ببین از الآن دستت بازه واسه هر کاری
> نزار تایمت به ف نا بره حیفه وقتتو صرف کارای بیهوده کنی.


کاملا میفهمم چی میگید ولی من بالا هم گفتم اگه حقیقتو بگم باید کنکور ببوسم بزارم کنار بخدا بدبخت تر از خودم ندیدم.خودم خودمو بدبخت کردم الان فقط یه راه دارم که تا اخر آذر هر گندی که زدم جمع کنم فقط خودم میدونم و شماهایی که درجریان هستید اگه سال اول دوم بودم میشد ولی الان کافیه فقط خانوادم بفهمن دیگه کارم.تمومه و مستقیم میفرستنم دانشگاه آزاد و رشته ایکه دوست ندارم توروخدا بنطرتون چه غلطی کنم که آبرومم نره ؟؟

----------


## arezooham mord

چقدر شبیه من هست کارات و این راه تهش تباهی خودمونه

----------


## مهرنازm

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zehiii


ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب کردم


عزیزم اینکه به خانوادت هم بگی یه بار گنده ای از روی دوشت برداشته میشه..
تو بچه اونایی و اونا بد شمارو نمیخوان
من مطمئنم که اینطوریه..
پس بهتره رودربایستی رو بذارید کنار و با مشاور و خانوادتون صحبت کنید_

----------


## zehiii

> _
> عزیزم اینکه به خانوادت هم بگی یه بار گنده ای از روی دوشت برداشته میشه..
> تو بچه اونایی و اونا بد شمارو نمیخوان
> من مطمئنم که اینطوریه..
> پس بهتره رودربایستی رو بذارید کنار و با مشاور و خانوادتون صحبت کنید_


بخدا نمیتونم بگم اگه میتونستم که مشکل نداشتم بخدا نمیتونم بگم

----------


## arezooham mord

چقدر کارخانه شبیه من و ته این کار ما تباهی ������������

----------


## zehiii

> _
> عزیزم اینکه به خانوادت هم بگی یه بار گنده ای از روی دوشت برداشته میشه..
> تو بچه اونایی و اونا بد شمارو نمیخوان
> من مطمئنم که اینطوریه..
> پس بهتره رودربایستی رو بذارید کنار و با مشاور و خانوادتون صحبت کنید_


فقط یراهی هست اونم اینکه به مشاورم بگم میخوام از دی ماه مشاورم شه تا اونموقع یه مشکلی دارم که نمیخوام مشاور داشته باشم بنظرت خوبه؟؟تا اونموقع خودم برسونم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> کاملا میفهمم چی میگید ولی من بالا هم گفتم اگه حقیقتو بگم باید کنکور ببوسم بزارم کنار بخدا بدبخت تر از خودم ندیدم.خودم خودمو بدبخت کردم ������������الان فقط یه راه دارم که تا اخر آذر هر گندی که زدم جمع کنم فقط خودم میدونم و شماهایی که درجریان هستید اگه سال اول دوم بودم میشد ولی الان کافیه فقط خانوادم بفهمن دیگه کارم.تمومه و مستقیم میفرستنم دانشگاه آزاد و رشته ایکه دوست ندارم توروخدا بنطرتون چه غلطی کنم که آبرومم نره ؟؟


آزمون یه وسیله است برای کمک به پیشرفت شما
نه مایه استرس تون
کاری رو بکنید که لااقل از این به بعد کمترین تنش عصبی رو داشته باشید!
آرامش فکری کیفیت درس خوندن شما از هر چیزی مهم تره
برای بار هزارم
اگه به هر دلیلی تا اینجا خوب جلو نیومدی و با سیلی صورت ترازتو سرخ میکردی از الآن به بعد با خودت رو راست باش، با معلومات خودت آزمون بعدی رو شرکت کن و اگه کسی پرسید چرا ترازت پایینه و ... از علت های کم خوندن+کیفیت پایین درس خوندن خودت+شل کردنای وسط هفته ات+تست نزدن و کم تست زدن و ... حرف بزن بجای این که بگی قبلا تقلب می کردم و این آزمون تقلب نکردم که این شد. در واقع دو هفته "خودت" باش و سر جلسه آزمون هم "خودت" شرکت کن و بعد هر ترازی که آوردی با روی باز به همه بگو من از برنامه عقبم (آخه دو سه تا آزمون که چیزی نیست!!!) و نیاز دارم از الآن خودم رو برسونم. والا بخدا همون رتبه یک کنکورم تراز 5800 تو کارنامه اش داشته! جای نگرانی نیست. فقط کافیه به خودت بیای و از توهم خارج شی.
در غیر این صورت بری دانشگاه آزاد بهتر از تقلب کردنه...

----------


## مینا0_0

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون الان یه تصمیمی گرفتم اونم اینکه خودمو به آزمون19آذر قلمچی برسونم به مشاور نمیتونم چیزی بگم چون اونوقت به خانوادم میگه و دیگه نمیذارن کنکور بدم پس تنها راهش اینه که خودم دوسه هفته تو تنهایی خودم پیش برم چون برنامه مشاورمم طبق قلمچیه فقط این وسط موندم آزمونارو چیکار کنم نمیخوام با تقلب پیش بره  این آزمون که 21 ابان که نمیرسم باید یجوری بپیچونم که بگم سایت خراب بود از آزمون بعد تاجاییکه رسیدم برم شرکت کنم دیگه برا افت تراز باید یه غلطی کنم که نفهمه تقلب میکردم


این اشتباه رو نکن باید بدونه مشاورت

----------


## zehiii

> این اشتباه رو نکن باید بدونه مشاورت


میدونم اشتباهه خودم از همه بیشتر میدونم که اشتباهه ولی چاره ای ندارم

----------


## zehiii

خب بنظر شما برم بهش چی بگم من نمیتونم بگم دروغ گفتم فقط میتونم کلا کنسلش کنم و دیگه هیچی نگم بهش امروز از پیشش اومدم با چه رویی بهش پیام بدم اصلا چه متنی بنویسم که هم زشت نباشه هم محترمانه کنسل کنم بخدا شهر ما کوچیکه نمیشه صادق بود و راحت شد ولی تنها راهم اینه که کنسلش کنم و خودم با برنامه خودم برم جلو و بابت آزمون به کسی جوابگو نباشم

----------


## zehiii

امسال آخرین فرصت منه نمیتونم سر رو دربایستی خودمو بدبخت کنم فقط میتونم مشاورمو کنسل کنم نمیدونم میتونم تنهایی بخونم یا نه

----------


## zehiii

یا حداقل تا دی ماه کنسلش کنم بعد برا نیمسال دوم ازش بخوام مشاورم شه

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> امسال آخرین فرصت منه نمیتونم سر رو دربایستی خودمو بدبخت کنم فقط میتونم مشاورمو کنسل کنم نمیدونم میتونم تنهایی بخونم یا نه


خو کنسل کن از یه موسسه دیگه مشاور بگیررر این همه مشاور ریخته

----------


## zehiii

> خو کنسل کن از یه موسسه دیگه مشاور بگیررر این همه مشاور ریخته


چطوری بهش پیام بدم دورادورم منو میشناسه اصلا روم نمیشه چه متنی بنویسم تازه دوساعت پیش بهم برنامه داد حضوری رفته بودم پیشش چطوری بهش بگم اینو موندم

----------


## zehiii

دوستان من تصمیممو گرفتم نمیتونم برم اعتراف کنم دروغ گفتم فقطمیتونم.کنسلش کنم تا این بار فشار روحی ازم برداشته شهچون میشناسمش که اهل اعتراف و ...نیست

----------


## AmirMorningstar

دوستان تقریبا کامل راهنمایی کردن فقط من یه نکته ای رو بگم. هیچ چیزی بهتر از راستی و صداقت نیست. به نظرم حتما به مشاورت حقیقت رو بگو و ازش درخواست کن که برات یه برنامه جدید بنویسه. نگران هم نباش. مشاور ها زیاد با همچین کیس هایی که توش بچه ها گزارش خلاف واقعیت میدن مواجه میشن و براشون زیاد عجیب و غریب نیست. به خانواده‌ت هم همه چیز رو بگو. بزار خیالت رو راحت کنم، اگر این زنجیره دروغ رو یه جا متوقف نکنی محاله موفق بشی. کنکور به اندازه کافی مسئله پیچیده و فرسایشی هست، به هیچ عنوان نمیشه در کنارش بار یه موضوع عاطفی، بیماری جسمی یا روحی یا هر چیز دیگه ای رو به دوش کشید و به صورت درونی و پنهانی مدیریتش کرد. باید خودت رو از شرش خلاص کنی. و با صد در صد تمرکز به صورت درست حسابی به درس و کنکورت برسی.

----------


## Frozen

> چطوری بهش پیام بدم دورادورم منو میشناسه اصلا روم نمیشه چه متنی بنویسم تازه دوساعت پیش بهم برنامه داد حضوری رفته بودم پیشش چطوری بهش بگم اینو موندم



*نمیدونم کی خیلی از ماها میخوایم یاد بگیریم واسه ایندمون با هیچکس و هیچ چیز نه تعارف داشته باشیم نه رودربایستی !
تو میتونی همینجوری با این مشاور پیش بری سر رودربایستی و گند باری دوباره مثل همه سالهای قبل
یا اینکه این تعارفات الکی ایرانی رو کنار بذاری و خیلی رک بگی که ممنونم از کمک هاتون ولی به دلایلی نمیتونم مشاورمو ادامه بدم !
تو برای زندگیت و برای ایندت نیاز به توضیح دادن برای هیچکسی نداری عزیز*

----------


## _.Reza._

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


یه چیز به طنز میگم ولی تو جدی بگیر
همین که سر ازمون ورودی تیز هوشان تقلب کردی نشون میده کم کسی نیستی 
سوم دبیرستان که بودیم سر امتحان نهایی خرداد یادمه یه عده ای مراقبو خریده بودن از دم کپی پیست میزدن میومدن جلو نقطه و ویرگولم جا نمینداختن
ما هم میگفتیم اینا دیگه کین چهارتا جمله و فرمولم نتونستن بخونن فردا میخوان چیکار کنن
باور کن تک تکشون از ماهایی که تا صبح نشستیم خر زدیم جلو ترن خیلی هم جلو تر
و اما در مورد ازمون
چیزی که میخوام بگم احتمالا نطر منفی خیلیا روشه
ولی روش فکر کن از چند نفر هم باز مشورت بگیر مجدد
این که شدی 80 هزار یعنی پایه و بیس درسا یادت رفته
پس اگر میخوایی گند بزنی بهترین راه حل با ازمون پیش رفتنه
ازمون واسه کسیه که خوب خونده حالا 2 هفته با تست مباحثو میبنده
تو تا بخوای روی مباحث مسلط شی وقتی برات نمیمونه که تست خوب کار کنی
بی تست هم که میری سر جلسه چیزی نمیتونی بزنی روحیت به هم میریزه 
از طرفی عقب هم افتادی که شرایطو به مراتب سخت تر میکه
هرچند اراده زیادی میطلبه این موضوع و کار هرکسی نیست
ولی مسیر معقول تری هست
دیگه خود دانی

----------


## zehiii

> *نمیدونم کی خیلی از ماها میخوایم یاد بگیریم واسه ایندمون با هیچکس و هیچ چیز نه تعارف داشته باشیم نه رودربایستی !
> تو میتونی همینجوری با این مشاور پیش بری سر رودربایستی و گند باری دوباره مثل همه سالهای قبل
> یا اینکه این تعارفات الکی ایرانی رو کنار بذاری و خیلی رک بگی که ممنونم از کمک هاتون ولی به دلایلی نمیتونم مشاورمو ادامه بدم !
> تو برای زندگیت و برای ایندت نیاز به توضیح دادن برای هیچکسی نداری عزیز*


متن شما خیلی بمن اعتمادبنفس داد بله درسته من اشتباه کردم ولی حق ندارم خودمو درمقابل دیگران تحقیر کنم هراشتباهی کردم به خودم مربوطه پای اشتباهم وامیستم ولی بدون توضیح اضافی رفتم کنسل کردم و دیگه میخوام از فردا صبح شروع کنم امشب برناممو تکمیل میکنم

----------


## zehiii

> یه چیز به طنز میگم ولی تو جدی بگیر
> همین که سر ازمون ورودی تیز هوشان تقلب کردی نشون میده کم کسی نیستی 
> سوم دبیرستان که بودیم سر امتحان نهایی خرداد یادمه یه عده ای مراقبو خریده بودن از دم کپی پیست میزدن میومدن جلو نقطه و ویرگولم جا نمینداختن
> ما هم میگفتیم اینا دیگه کین چهارتا جمله و فرمولم نتونستن بخونن فردا میخوان چیکار کنن
> باور کن تک تکشون از ماهایی که تا صبح نشستیم خر زدیم جلو ترن خیلی هم جلو تر
> و اما در مورد ازمون
> چیزی که میخوام بگم احتمالا نطر منفی خیلیا روشه
> ولی روش فکر کن از چند نفر هم باز مشورت بگیر مجدد
> این که شدی 80 هزار یعنی پایه و بیس درسا یادت رفته
> ...


واقعیتش من اونقدرام خنگ نیستم وقتاییکه خوب درس میخوندم اوضام خوب بود من یه مشکل روحی هم داشتم که 70 درصد اون تأثیرگذاشت رو نتیجه کنکورم بله حق باشماست آزمون ممکنه برامن مناسب نباشه ولی همینکه دیگه کسی نیسکه بهش دروغ بگم خیلی شرایطمو بهتر میکنه حداقل مبخونم و بدون استرس آزمون میدم چون نتیجش فقط براخودم مهمه بلاخره تا دی ماه گند میزنم از یجایی واقعا پیشرفت میکنم و شاید خدا خواست و تراز برتر شدم ولی اینبار تراز واقعی اگه ترازم بالای 6000شد میام اینجا اعلام میکنم که. واقعا تونستم

----------


## مهرنازm

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zehiii


فقط یراهی هست اونم اینکه به مشاورم بگم میخوام از دی ماه مشاورم شه تا اونموقع یه مشکلی دارم که نمیخوام مشاور داشته باشم بنظرت خوبه؟؟تا اونموقع خودم برسونم


اره عزیزم خوبه
فقط با انرژی مثبت برو جلو
سطل اشغال گذشته رو دنبال خودت نکش
موفق باشی_

----------


## مهرنازm

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zehiii


واقعیتش من اونقدرام خنگ نیستم وقتاییکه خوب درس میخوندم اوضام خوب بود من یه مشکل روحی هم داشتم که 70 درصد اون تأثیرگذاشت رو نتیجه کنکورم بله حق باشماست آزمون ممکنه برامن مناسب نباشه ولی همینکه دیگه کسی نیسکه بهش دروغ بگم خیلی شرایطمو بهتر میکنه حداقل مبخونم و بدون استرس آزمون میدم چون نتیجش فقط براخودم مهمه بلاخره تا دی ماه گند میزنم از یجایی واقعا پیشرفت میکنم و شاید خدا خواست و تراز برتر شدم ولی اینبار تراز واقعی اگه ترازم بالای 6000شد میام اینجا اعلام میکنم که. واقعا تونستم


اینو نگو که اگه ترازت پایین 6000 شد دفعه دیگه تقلب کنی!
نظر دیگران به دست چپت باشه!
چرا انقد برات مهمه اخه؟
تو باید واسه خودت باارزش باشی نه دیگران_

----------


## zehiii

> _
> 
> اینو نگو که اگه ترازت پایین 6000 شد دفعه دیگه تقلب کنی!
> نظر دیگران به دست چپت باشه!
> چرا انقد برات مهمه اخه؟
> تو باید واسه خودت باارزش باشی نه دیگران_


نه بابا تقلب که عمرا فقط گفتم که میگم اگه 6000ب بالا شدم

----------


## مینا0_0

> میدونم اشتباهه خودم از همه بیشتر میدونم که اشتباهه ولی چاره ای ندارم


وا مگه خون باباش گردنته ک چاره ای دیگه نداری 
خوبه تو داری پول میدی ااااااا
نهایتش اینه ک بگه آقا من باتو همکاری نمیکنم
توهم بگو به درک با برنامه آرتور پیش بیا اگر فکر میکنی نمیتونی ۱۱ بخونی فعلا ۶ بخون زودی میوفتی رو دور اجی 
میگم منم همین بلایی ک سرتو اومده سرم اومده . برنامه میریزی فردا دوازده ساعت بخونی ک برسی میبینی نمیرسی
هرچی تو تلاش میکنی باز اون سخت تر میگیره و برنامه جدید رو میفرسته 
هی هی هی عقب میوفتی نمیتونی جبران کنی الکی فاز من میتوانم برندار اجیم ♡ 
نمیتونی ، هیچکس نمیتونه مخصوصا ک ترازات تقلب هم کردی دیگه بدتررر هیچ جوره جمع نمیشه این ماجرا
وقتی رفتی تیزهوشان از دروغ گفتن چ سودی به دست اوردی ک بازم میخوای این رو انجام بدی؟
ببین من درکت میکنم چون خودمم شهریور همین کار رو کردم حس میکنی شرمنده عالم و آدمی ... من جواب مشاورمو نمیدادم به زمین و زمان فحش میدادم اصلا انگار یه چیزی روی قفسه سینه ام سنگینی میکرد ! 
میدونی چرا این حس هارو داشتم؟ چون هم عقب بودم هم خودمو به آب و آتیش میزدم نمیرسوندم همش بیشتر از قبل از خودم بدم میومد...

----------


## مینا0_0

> دوستان تقریبا کامل راهنمایی کردن فقط من یه نکته ای رو بگم. هیچ چیزی بهتر از راستی و صداقت نیست. به نظرم حتما به مشاورت حقیقت رو بگو و ازش درخواست کن که برات یه برنامه جدید بنویسه. نگران هم نباش. مشاور ها زیاد با همچین کیس هایی که توش بچه ها گزارش خلاف واقعیت میدن مواجه میشن و براشون زیاد عجیب و غریب نیست. به خانواده‌ت هم همه چیز رو بگو. بزار خیالت رو راحت کنم، اگر این زنجیره دروغ رو یه جا متوقف نکنی محاله موفق بشی. کنکور به اندازه کافی مسئله پیچیده و فرسایشی هست، به هیچ عنوان نمیشه در کنارش بار یه موضوع عاطفی، بیماری جسمی یا روحی یا هر چیز دیگه ای رو به دوش کشید و به صورت درونی و پنهانی مدیریتش کرد. باید خودت رو از شرش خلاص کنی. و با صد در صد تمرکز به صورت درست حسابی به درس و کنکورت برسی.


دقیقا منم وقتی متاسفانه دروغ میگفتم . میخواستم بعد سه روز به مشاورم بگم فکر میکردم الان دنیارو میریزه سرم ولی خیلی ریلکس گفت رایجه ! چرا دروغ گفتی؟ ، گفتم نمیتونم و فلان همون ساعت برنامه سبک تر فرستاد برام اصلا عین خیالش نبود
بابا دانشجو پزشکیا انقدر بدبختی رو سرشون ریخته ک حوصله سرخاروندن ندارن چ برسه ک دوساعت نصیحت و غر زدن =)))

----------


## zehiii

> وا مگه خون باباش گردنته ک چاره ای دیگه نداری 
> خوبه تو داری پول میدی ااااااا
> نهایتش اینه ک بگه آقا من باتو همکاری نمیکنم
> توهم بگو به درک با برنامه آرتور پیش بیا اگر فکر میکنی نمیتونی ۱۱ بخونی فعلا ۶ بخون زودی میوفتی رو دور اجی 
> میگم منم همین بلایی ک سرتو اومده سرم اومده . برنامه میریزی فردا دوازده ساعت بخونی ک برسی میبینی نمیرسی
> هرچی تو تلاش میکنی باز اون سخت تر میگیره و برنامه جدید رو میفرسته 
> هی هی هی عقب میوفتی نمیتونی جبران کنی الکی فاز من میتوانم برندار اجیم ♡ 
> نمیتونی ، هیچکس نمیتونه مخصوصا ک ترازات تقلب هم کردی دیگه بدتررر هیچ جوره جمع نمیشه این ماجرا
> وقتی رفتی تیزهوشان از دروغ گفتن چ سودی به دست اوردی ک بازم میخوای این رو انجام بدی؟
> ...


دیگه کنسلش کردم

----------


## مهرنازm

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط مینا0_0


وا مگه خون باباش گردنته ک چاره ای دیگه نداری 
خوبه تو داری پول میدی ااااااا
نهایتش اینه ک بگه آقا من باتو همکاری نمیکنم
توهم بگو به درک با برنامه آرتور پیش بیا اگر فکر میکنی نمیتونی ۱۱ بخونی فعلا ۶ بخون زودی میوفتی رو دور اجی 
میگم منم همین بلایی ک سرتو اومده سرم اومده . برنامه میریزی فردا دوازده ساعت بخونی ک برسی میبینی نمیرسی
هرچی تو تلاش میکنی باز اون سخت تر میگیره و برنامه جدید رو میفرسته 
هی هی هی عقب میوفتی نمیتونی جبران کنی الکی فاز من میتوانم برندار اجیم ♡ 
نمیتونی ، هیچکس نمیتونه مخصوصا ک ترازات تقلب هم کردی دیگه بدتررر هیچ جوره جمع نمیشه این ماجرا
وقتی رفتی تیزهوشان از دروغ گفتن چ سودی به دست اوردی ک بازم میخوای این رو انجام بدی؟
ببین من درکت میکنم چون خودمم شهریور همین کار رو کردم حس میکنی شرمنده عالم و آدمی ... من جواب مشاورمو نمیدادم به زمین و زمان فحش میدادم اصلا انگار یه چیزی روی قفسه سینه ام سنگینی میکرد ! 
میدونی چرا این حس هارو داشتم؟ چون هم عقب بودم هم خودمو به آب و آتیش میزدم نمیرسوندم همش بیشتر از قبل از خودم بدم میومد...


خیلی باهات موافقم ایول داری_

----------


## zehiii

> *مهمتر از تغییر کردن 
> سفت نگه داشتن و ادامه دادن اون روند تغییری هست که انسان ایجاد میکنه  
> وگرنه عذر میخوام گوسفند هم تمایل به تغییر وضعیت داره
> انسان بماند ! 
> 
> آیا این دفعه رو مطمئنی که دیگه همه چیز تغییر میکنه ؟
> مطمئنی که این دفعه اشتباهات دیگه ات تکرار نمیشه ؟
> مطمئنی اشتباهی که 3 ساله تکرار شده دیگه تکرار نمیشه ؟
> اگر در جواب درونت به خودت شک داری بدون که احتمال تکرار شدنش زیاده 
> ...


خب چیکار کنم بنظرتون صبح تا شب بزنم تو سرم؟؟دیگه از یجایی واقعا سنک خورد تو سرم اونم امروز وقتی پول مشاورمو دادم و انگار ب خودم و خانوادم خیانت کردم نمیخوام زندگیمو اینطوری پیش ببرم خسته شدم از نگاه کردن به هدف و رویام و درجا زدن و تلاش نکردن میخوام یبار تلاش کنم اونم درست و حقیقی

----------


## مینا0_0

> ببین مشخصا از متنت میشه فهمید که ادم کله شقی هستی ....
> یعنی سخت بشه یه نفر حرفی بهت بزنه و حین اینکه اون حرف رو میشنوی فکرت رو بگذاری رو اینکه ببینی حق میده یا نه . از اونایی هستی که وقتی طرف حرف میزنه از وسطاش به اینور میگی خب اینم حرفی که مراد دل من هست رو نمیزنه حرف خودم چی بود اها اون همون رو انجام میدم .از وسطاش به این ور حرفای طرف رو نمیشنوی و چیزی که قبلا خودت فکرش رو میکردی رو روش فکر میکنی
> حالا از کجا میگم ؟از جمله اخرت ...تورو خدا نگین برم رشته دیگه که داغون ترم میکنه 
> اومدی دوتا حرف حساب بشنوی و سبک سنگین کنی یا چی؟؟
> در هر حال من صحبتم رو میکنم بقیه اش خودتی و صلاح مملکت و خسروانت 
> 
> ببین دو حالته...شاید چند حالته  ولی چیزی که از متنت برمیاد این دوتا بولد میشه ...حالا یا تک تک ان یا کنار هم همپوشانی دارن
> حالت اول اینکه اصلا هیچ گونه هدفی نداری و زندگیت الان تو یه نقطه امنه (تو روانشناسی میگن بهش safe zone مثلا ماهی رو بعد یه مدت تنگش رو بزرگتر کنی بازم بیشتر از اندازه تنگ قبلیش شنا نمیکنه چون میترسه از اون منطقه بیاد بیرون چون میگه من تو این شعاع تا حالا خطر و اسیبی نداشتم بازم تو همین شعاع میمونم)
> من هیچ گونه صحبتی از اینکه هدفت چیه ندیدم تنها چیزی که دیدم این بود که تو حس حقارت داری و افسردگی ...این هدف نیست این شرح حاله .
> ...


میگم من نوشته بودم دوسه بار ک بشه چی میشه نشه چی میشه ولی خدایی نشه چی میشه اصلا ترس به دلم راه ننداخت دیگه 
یه جورایی اوکی بودم . ولی میدونید باید بشه هااا خیلی دوس دارم بشه ک کنکور قبول بشم بِکَنم برم از شهرمون ولی اگرم نشه پشت میونم یا یه رشته آزاد میرم 
چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## zehiii

> *
>  من گفتم بزنید تو سرتون ؟ 
> اتفاقا خیلی خوبه که جرئت اینو داشتید که قدمی برا تغییر وردارید 
> 
> تهوعی باید تحولی شاید 
> حالا این تهوع پیش اومده 
> ولی تحول دست خودمونه 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون بله حق باشماست موقع گرفتن مساورم هدفم تغییر بود ولی اینبار اجازه نمیدم که تحول رخ نده

----------


## Ftm_a

سلام من خودم یه آزمون حضوری دادم افت تراز  داشتم بخاطر خستگی سر جلسه (به راحتی خونه نیست خب) تایم بندی دقیق و استرس و جو و .‌‌..
اگه آزمون هارو حضوری بدی وسوسه بشی هم نمیتونی تقلب کنی خیالت راحته
موفق باشیییییی

----------


## YasharUR

> میگم من نوشته بودم دوسه بار ک بشه چی میشه نشه چی میشه ولی خدایی نشه چی میشه اصلا ترس به دلم راه ننداخت دیگه 
> یه جورایی اوکی بودم . ولی میدونید باید بشه هااا خیلی دوس دارم بشه ک کنکور قبول بشم بِکَنم برم از شهرمون ولی اگرم نشه پشت میونم یا یه رشته آزاد میرم 
> چیکار باید کرد؟



قرار نیست هردو ورش باشه یه ورش هم کافیه ...هر چند ور اینکه باید باشه اگه باشه حتما ور اینکه نباشه هم ذاتا بوجود میاد 
به عبارتی ور اول ضروری و سازنده ور دوم یا همون اگه نشه است 
یعنی کمترین عضوی که اگه نشه ها میگیره اینکه اون باید بشه ات عملی نمیشه 
این رو بصورت برعکس هم میشه تعبیر کرد
در واقع این دو ور نمی آیند مگر در کنار هم اگر پند گیرید

----------


## zehiii

> میگم من نوشته بودم دوسه بار ک بشه چی میشه نشه چی میشه ولی خدایی نشه چی میشه اصلا ترس به دلم راه ننداخت دیگه 
> یه جورایی اوکی بودم . ولی میدونید باید بشه هااا خیلی دوس دارم بشه ک کنکور قبول بشم بِکَنم برم از شهرمون ولی اگرم نشه پشت میونم یا یه رشته آزاد میرم 
> چیکار باید کرد؟


من نشه ندارم باااید بشه اگه من تونستم.اونهمه به خودم بدی کنم پس میتونم اونهمه هم ب خودم خوبی کنم دیگه هرچی بود گذشت و رفت نمیتونم برم گذشترو برگردونم نه میتونم بهترش کنم نه بدتر فقط بهش از دور نگاه میکنم که بوقت حواسم پرت نشه دوباره اونا تکرار شه همین

----------


## مینا0_0

> قرار نیست هردو ورش باشه یه ورش هم کافیه ...هر چند ور اینکه باید باشه اگه باشه حتما ور اینکه نباشه هم ذاتا بوجود میاد 
> به عبارتی ور اول ضروری و سازنده ور دوم یا همون اگه نشه است 
> یعنی کمترین عضوی که اگه نشه ها میگیره اینکه اون باید بشه ات عملی نمیشه 
> این رو بصورت برعکس هم میشه تعبیر کرد
> در واقع این دو ور نمی آیند مگر در کنار هم اگر پند گیرید


ببین منظورت خیلی واضحه بود ولی من دوبار خوندم تا فهمیدم  :Yahoo (23): 
دمتونم‌گرم ..مرسی

----------


## مینا0_0

> من نشه ندارم باااید بشه اگه من تونستم.اونهمه به خودم بدی کنم پس میتونم اونهمه هم ب خودم خوبی کنم دیگه هرچی بود گذشت و رفت نمیتونم برم گذشترو برگردونم نه میتونم بهترش کنم نه بدتر فقط بهش از دور نگاه میکنم که بوقت حواسم پرت نشه دوباره اونا تکرار شه همین


آییییی باریک الله ‌. موفق باشی عاجی

----------


## zehiii

دوستان بازم ممنون بابت همه حرفاتون خوشحالم که بلاخره یجا حقیقتو گفتم یکم خالی شد تاحالا اینهمه تو گوشی نبودم ولی امروز واقعا حال روحیم بد بود با کنسل کردن مشاورم یکم از اضطرابم.کم شد و حالا باید برم برنامه بچینم تا اول دی که به یه نقطه امنی تو درسام برسم و اگه پیشرفت کردم و دیگه همه چی خوب شد اونوقت شاید باز رفتم سراغ مشاورم ولی اینبار نه با دروغ و دغل بلکه همیشه حقیقتو میگم حتی اگه یروز کم کاری کنم یا هرچیزی ولی این یکماه نیلز دارم برا جبران یسری چیزا مرسی خداحافظ همگی تا بعد نتایج کنکور 401 که حتما برمیگردم اینجا منو فراموش نکنید /زِهی

----------


## fateme18

[QUOTE=zehiii;1755475]سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه 
.

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


حس میکنم مشکل شما خیلی پایه ای تر هست.
اول از همه مشکل رو باید به خانواده بگین
تقلب فقط و فقط یک معنی داره: بالا کشوندن یک معیار برخلاف واقعیت، برای رضایت یک فرد یا گروه خاص
اگر تقلب میکنی یا میکردی معنیش این بوده که اصلا درس خوندن رو برای دل بقیه میخوندی
در وهله اول به خانواده بگو این قضیه رو و بعدش اگه نیاز شد تراپیست و اینا حتما سر بزنین
بعد از اینکه وصله هاتونو وا کردین و درس خوندن رو برای خودت خواستی، اونوقت میتونی با خیال راحت شروع کنی.

----------


## Dr future

> قرار نیست هردو ورش باشه یه ورش هم کافیه ...هر چند ور اینکه باید باشه اگه باشه حتما ور اینکه نباشه هم ذاتا بوجود میاد 
> به عبارتی ور اول ضروری و سازنده ور دوم یا همون اگه نشه است 
> یعنی کمترین عضوی که اگه نشه ها میگیره اینکه اون باید بشه ات عملی نمیشه 
> این رو بصورت برعکس هم میشه تعبیر کرد
> در واقع این دو ور نمی آیند مگر در کنار هم اگر پند گیرید


مشاوره دادن های قبل تو سوء تفاهم بود

----------


## YasharUR

> مشاوره دادن های قبل تو سوء تفاهم بود


از اون سوتفاهم ها که شادمهر میگه؟؟
https://soundcloud.com/alahero93/sha...ili-halam-avaz
به حد کافی کنکوری بودم رتبه بد داشتم متوسط داشتم و تهش هم که ختم به رتبه خیر شد هرچند فهمیدم کل مسیر سوتفاهم بود 
بالا پایین زیاد دیدم ...یعنی رتبه بد هم از مشکلات شخصی بوده هم  یه وقتایی از گشت و گذار  هم یه وقتایی از همین دیفالت فراخی مغز و ضمیرناخوداگاه 
الان که نه ....چند ساله دارم  وضعیت اقتصادی  مملکت رو از نزدیک میبینم و تو بازرام و لمس کردم چه دخترش وعلی الخصوص پسرش اگه این ور فرصت اش رو از دست بده چقدر مسیرش عوض میشه (نه اینکه صرفا بد باشه...بودن تعداد قابل توجهی که تو مسیر دیگه به غایت موفق شدن  ولی مطمعنا ضربه اش روش میمونه و باعث میشه چند سال رو از دست بده و اگه نتونه جمع کنه خودش رو تا اخر یه لوزر یا نهایتا یه ادم متوسط میمونه که صرفا گذران زندگی میکنه اونم با صد تا چاله چوله
مردی که زنش بخاطر بی پولی بهش خیانت میکنه زنی که مردش بخاطر اینکه پول نداره و مستقل نیست انواع اقسام بلا ها رو سرش میاره و مجبوره دم نزنه و ....)
و در نهایت اینکه به هیچ عنوان دنبال اینکه بخوام از این طریق ذره ای پول بهم برسه نیستم 
پس میتونم راحت تر صحبت کنم راحت تر بکوبم چون هدف غایی چکش کاری مغز شماست که از اون حالت فطری گشــاد بودنه در بیاد
نه اینکه برام مهم باشه اگه فلان حرف رو بزنم این ماه 300- تومن حق مشاوره فلانی رو ندارم

----------


## Bookworm81

> سلام دوستان میدونم که شاید افرادی مثل من خیلی کم باشن و شاید اصلا نباشن ولی لطفا یکم با ملایمت رفتار کنید چون تنها جایی هست که میتونم درد و دل کنم و کمک بخوام من سال هفتم وارد تیزهوشان شدم از سر بچگی تو آزمون تقلب کردم خیلی هام تقلب میکردن البته درسم خوب بود و برا تیزهوشانم میخوندم خلاصه وقتی وارد مدرسه شدم یه عذاب وجدانی گرفتم که نگو اصلا اون مدرسه رو حق خودم نمبدونستم همین باعث افت شدید درسیم شد هی بد و بدتر شد نهم به دهمم ازمون آزمون.نگرفتن و یه سره رفتیم تا دیپلم رشتم تجربی شد خواستم دیگه دبیرستان انصراف بدم خانوادم نذاشتن خلاصه که دیگه من اون آدم سابق نبودم درس نمیخوندم هیچوقت زندگیم خراب کردم با یتفر در ارتباط بودم باعث شد روحیمم خراب شه و از درس دور شم 98 رتبم شد 40هزار هیچی نخونده بودم 99 رفتم انسانی تا یکم از جو تجربی و افسردگی هاش دربیام بازم چیزی نخوندم و شدم 6000سال 400گفتم منکه عاشق تجربیم چرا تلاش نکنم دوباره موندم و نتونستم با گذشتم.کنار بیام اینبار دیگه آخرین گندمو زدم شدم 80 هزار به خانوادم دروغ گفتم رتبنو تا بذارن بمونم الان از شهریور مشاور دارم ولی همش به خودم و اون دروغ میگم حتی آزمونارم تقلب میکنم دارم آیندمو تباه میکنم موندم تو دور باطل زندگیم دوستامو میبینم حس حقارت میکنم دیگه هیچ اعتماد بنفسی برام.نمونده لطفا نگید برو یه رشته دیگه باور کنید نمیتونم بار ها خواستم برم نشد موندم تو حسرت رشته ایکه میخوانش نه تلاش میکنم نه میتونم دست بکشم دیگه رسیدم ته خط موندم چطور خودم نجات بدم فقط حرف رفتن به رشته دیگه رو نزنید که داغون ترم میکنه مرسی


علت این حال الانت یه چیزه.
این که فقط داری توی گذشته سیر میکنی. اشتباهی که توی گذشته کردی رو هیییچ کاریش نمیتونی بکنی. ولی دائما داری بابتش به خودت عذاب وجدان میدی و حال خودت رو بد میکنی.

و به نظرم بزرگترین اشتباهت اون تقلب بی اهمیت بچگیت نبوده. بلکه دروغ گفتن الانت به مشاورته. به نظرم هر چی زودتر به مشاورت واقعیت رو بگو چون میتونی با کمک اون برگردی یه مسیر درست. 
این رو هم بدون که اگه بخوای و این عادت های غلط رو کنار بذاری، میتونی برسی به هدفت.

----------


## zehiii

> علت این حال الانت یه چیزه.
> این که فقط داری توی گذشته سیر میکنی. اشتباهی که توی گذشته کردی رو هیییچ کاریش نمیتونی بکنی. ولی دائما داری بابتش به خودت عذاب وجدان میدی و حال خودت رو بد میکنی.
> 
> و به نظرم بزرگترین اشتباهت اون تقلب بی اهمیت بچگیت نبوده. بلکه دروغ گفتن الانت به مشاورته. به نظرم هر چی زودتر به مشاورت واقعیت رو بگو چون میتونی با کمک اون برگردی یه مسیر درست. 
> این رو هم بدون که اگه بخوای و این عادت های غلط رو کنار بذاری، میتونی برسی به هدفت.


نمیتونستم برم واقعیت بگم تا یه اعصاب خوردی دیگه به حال بدم اضافه شه برا همین کلا 2 ماه کنسل کردم مشاورشو تا بخونم و برسم به بودجه آزمون بعد برم پیشش دوباره و با کمکش ادامه بدم الانم دوروزه که خوب پیش میرم حداقل به خودم دروغ نمیگم و بعدنم که رفتم پیشش دیگه برنامشو اجرا میکنم و دروغ نمیگم فقط ناراحتیم از خودمه که چرا انقد دیر به خودم اومدم چرا تو 20 سالگی؟؟وقتی 18 ساله هارو میبینم فقط حسرت میخورم

----------


## Dr future

> از اون سوتفاهم ها که شادمهر میگه؟؟
> https://soundcloud.com/alahero93/sha...ili-halam-avaz
> به حد کافی کنکوری بودم رتبه بد داشتم متوسط داشتم و تهش هم که ختم به رتبه خیر شد هرچند فهمیدم کل مسیر سوتفاهم بود 
> بالا پایین زیاد دیدم ...یعنی رتبه بد هم از مشکلات شخصی بوده هم  یه وقتایی از گشت و گذار  هم یه وقتایی از همین دیفالت فراخی مغز و ضمیرناخوداگاه 
> الان که نه ....چند ساله دارم  وضعیت اقتصادی  مملکت رو از نزدیک میبینم و تو بازرام و لمس کردم چه دخترش وعلی الخصوص پسرش اگه این ور فرصت اش رو از دست بده چقدر مسیرش عوض میشه (نه اینکه صرفا بد باشه...بودن تعداد قابل توجهی که تو مسیر دیگه به غایت موفق شدن  ولی مطمعنا ضربه اش روش میمونه و باعث میشه چند سال رو از دست بده و اگه نتونه جمع کنه خودش رو تا اخر یه لوزر یا نهایتا یه ادم متوسط میمونه که صرفا گذران زندگی میکنه اونم با صد تا چاله چوله
> مردی که زنش بخاطر بی پولی بهش خیانت میکنه زنی که مردش بخاطر اینکه پول نداره و مستقل نیست انواع اقسام بلا ها رو سرش میاره و مجبوره دم نزنه و ....)
> و در نهایت اینکه به هیچ عنوان دنبال اینکه بخوام از این طریق ذره ای پول بهم برسه نیستم 
> پس میتونم راحت تر صحبت کنم راحت تر بکوبم چون هدف غایی چکش کاری مغز شماست که از اون حالت فطری گشــاد بودنه در بیاد
> نه اینکه برام مهم باشه اگه فلان حرف رو بزنم این ماه 300- تومن حق مشاوره فلانی رو ندارم


چقد حرفات قشنگ بود احساس کردم از ته دل گفتی 
دقیقا هم همینه 
منم طالب شنیدن حقیقتم تا اینکه چارتا جمله انگیزشی بشنوم دلم خوشه غرق زندگی رویاییِ تو ذهنم شم ، بشینم یه گوشه و کیف کنم !
منم انقد زمین خوردم و در حال حاضر دارم میخورم که فهمیدم واقعا باید سگ دو زد تا مثل سگ زندگی نکرد ! 
ولی اینارو میگم بازم گاهی اون گشاد بودنه سراغم میاد  :Yahoo (21): 
که سعی دارم تا جایی که میتونم تغییر بدم خودمو 
خوشحال شدم که گفتی رتبه خوبی گرفتی
و خوشحال تر از این جهت که خودتی و ادا در نمیاری 
موفق باشی

----------


## sea

> ببین مشخصا از متنت میشه فهمید که ادم کله شقی هستی ....
> یعنی سخت بشه یه نفر حرفی بهت بزنه و حین اینکه اون حرف رو میشنوی فکرت رو بگذاری رو اینکه ببینی حق میده یا نه . از اونایی هستی که وقتی طرف حرف میزنه از وسطاش به اینور میگی خب اینم حرفی که مراد دل من هست رو نمیزنه حرف خودم چی بود اها اون همون رو انجام میدم .از وسطاش به این ور حرفای طرف رو نمیشنوی و چیزی که قبلا خودت فکرش رو میکردی رو روش فکر میکنی
> حالا از کجا میگم ؟از جمله اخرت ...تورو خدا نگین برم رشته دیگه که داغون ترم میکنه 
> اومدی دوتا حرف حساب بشنوی و سبک سنگین کنی یا چی؟؟
> در هر حال من صحبتم رو میکنم بقیه اش خودتی و صلاح مملکت و خسروانت 
> 
> ببین دو حالته...شاید چند حالته  ولی چیزی که از متنت برمیاد این دوتا بولد میشه ...حالا یا تک تک ان یا کنار هم همپوشانی دارن
> حالت اول اینکه اصلا هیچ گونه هدفی نداری و زندگیت الان تو یه نقطه امنه (تو روانشناسی میگن بهش safe zone مثلا ماهی رو بعد یه مدت تنگش رو بزرگتر کنی بازم بیشتر از اندازه تنگ قبلیش شنا نمیکنه چون میترسه از اون منطقه بیاد بیرون چون میگه من تو این شعاع تا حالا خطر و اسیبی نداشتم بازم تو همین شعاع میمونم)
> من هیچ گونه صحبتی از اینکه هدفت چیه ندیدم تنها چیزی که دیدم این بود که تو حس حقارت داری و افسردگی ...این هدف نیست این شرح حاله .
> ...


من نمیدونم اگه شما پسرا این سربازی رو نداشتین چیکار میخواستین بکنین :Yahoo (4): )وسط هر بحثی حتی اگه بی ربط باشه هم بالاخره یجور پاشو میکشین وسط!!اصلا این داستان  سربازی پسرا مثل داستان ترافیک تهرانه :Yahoo (4): همیشه تو همه چی د خیله!!
ااگه سربازی اجباری رو مشکل دردسر و ظلم بدونیم ای کاااش  ظلمی که به دختراتو جامعه ما میشد هم مثل سربازی کوتاه مدت بود !!دوسال بهمون  سخت می‌گذشت بقیش دیگه تمام!!!
عرف و قانون جامعه ما  بخاطر صرفا مذکر بودن کلی امتیاز به اشخاص میده!!
فشاری که رو دخترا و پسرا از لحاظ فرهنگ و عرف جامعه ما هست باهم متفاوته!!منتها شما فقط قسمت فشار خودتون رو میبینین نه بقیه رو!!
کی گفته دخترا حس سربار بودن ندارن؟!!!اگه به طعنه و کنایه و تحقیر و...باشه دخترا خیلی بیشتر می‌شنون اینو مطمین باشین!!کافیه یه مقدار ازاون چارچوب و سنی که عرفه خارج بشی یکم کارات عقب بیفته!!!سیلی از حرف و حدیث و کنایه و...میاد سمتت!!!ته هر حرفی ام به این ختم میشه اگه فلان شه بهمان شه و...هیچ کس تو رو نمیگیره :Yahoo (4): ))))(ایرانی ها رو جون به سرشون کنی ته تهش میگن خوشبختی یعنی اینکه یکی بیاد بگیرتت :Yahoo (4): )
علاوه براون فشار سنگین عدد سن رو دخترا هست !امطمین باشین با هر ستاری که این سن بالا می‌ره این فشارها بیشتر و بیشتر میشه چیزی که نسبت به پسرا حساسیت خیلیییی کمتر ی وجود داره!یا بهتره بگم کلا وجود نداره!!چون به پسرا نمیگن دیگه از فلان سن به بعد بهت زن نمیدن!!
حالا جدا از مسیله جنسیت بحث افسردگی و تنبلی و....اینا جداس .
یه ویس روان شناسی گوش میکردم میگفتن کلا ما آدم تنبل نداریم اکثریت کسایی که با مشکل تنبلی مواجه هستن یا افسرده آن یا یه جایی تو زندگیشون تو گذشته ریشه شود خشکیده و امکان رشد ندارن .خیلی کم پیش میاد آدمی سالم باشه و تنبل باشه 

من خودم تقریبا مشکل مشابه دارم چندین ساله تحت درمان روان پزشکی و قرصم و متاسفانه تا حالا نتیجه درستی نگرفتم !!کلی قرص و دارو عوض کردم ولی حتی ده درصدم خوب نشدم !!!دوست عزیز. به همین سادگی نمیشه قضاوت کرد یا راهکار داد من خودم آدمی بودم در گذشتم بمب انرژی و انگیزه و عمل !!!منتها آدمی که الان ازم باقی مونده به موجود تقریبا بی جون و بی حسه !!اوایل تا یه چند روزی خالم خوب میشد خوشحال میشدم البته اکثرا چند روز بیشتر دوام نداشت که اونم دکتر تشخیص دادن بخاطر افسردگی طولانی مدت عدم ثبات خلق و خو گرفتم...
اگه چند سال پیش یکی این حرفا رو بهم میزد عمرا می‌تونستم بفهمم و درکش کنم یعنی چی!!!!میگفتم مگه میشه اصلا مگه امکان داره آدم اینقدرررر سست عنصر باشه!ولی الان دقیقا وسط باتلاقی هم که هرچقدر دست و پا میزنم بیشتر توش غرق میشم !!!
پدر مادرم دیگه فشار ی روم نمیارم و کاری باهام ندارن!!تو خونه مثل روح هستم !با من حرف نمی‌زنن و وقتی حرفی بزنم گوش نمیدن !!اصلا کاری ازم نمی‌خوان!!!انگار کلا نیستم 
شاید تو نگاه اول کسایی که این موقعیت ها رو تجربه نکردن بگن این اینم شد سختی و درد ؟؟ای کاش باما هم کاری نداشتن!!!متاسفانه درد این موضوع به مراتب بیشتر از بقیه مشکلات و درداس فقط باید موقعیت  مشابش رو چشیده باشی تا بفهمی چطور این درد تا مغز استخوان آدم رو میسوزونه!
ماوضع مالیمون متوسطه و اینکه بگیم چون من بهر حال یه لقمه نون دارم بخورم یا اینکه چون دخترم خانوادم که هیچ وقت منو بیرون نمیکنن پس من تو یه حاشیه امن دارم بسر میبرند رو قبول ندارم !درسته زنده ام ولی زندگی نمیکنم !!((دقیقا مثل ماهی که تو تنگ تنگی قرار دارهو فقط می‌تونه نفس بکشه))بااین حال نسبت به این موضوع انواع احساس ها و افکار میاد سراغم یکدفعه تنفر از خود خیلیییی شدید،یبار دیگه میگم مگه تو لذت میبری که این رو منت و..بدونی ،وکلیییی حرف و فکر دیگه که روزی هزار بار میجومشون!!
راستش همین باصطلاح حاشیه امن رو هم اکه نداشتم بااین حال روحی نمیدونم چیکار میکردم!!ولی یچیز رو مطمینم که من رو وادار به مرحله عمل نمی‌کرد احتمالا بدترم میشدم :Yahoo (21): خلاصه اینکه همه چی عین کلاف پیچ در پیچ شده و متاسفانه خبری از بهبودی هم نیست!!
تازه اینا فقط یه قسمت کوچیک  از مشکلاتم بود !!کلی مشکل دیگم دارم!!
حقیقتش من نمیدونم مشکل این کاربر دقیقا چیه و چرا اینطور شده ولی خودم تو شرایط مشابهم و می‌دونم چقدرررررر سختهههه
میدونین این راهکارهایی که گفتین برای آدمایی تو شرایط من جواب ننیده !اینا برای دانش آموزای مدرسه ای مناسبه که یکم بی انگیزه شدن!!!صحبتاتون در کل   حالت قضاوت توش  دداشت!

امیدوارم هیچی وقت هیچ کس شرایط روحی مشابه من رو تجربه نکنه !روحم هرروز داره تحلیل می‌ره و بدترین قسمتشم اینه کسی درکت نمیکنه!

----------


## Amir__m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sea


من نمیدونم اگه شما پسرا این سربازی رو نداشتین چیکار میخواستین بکنین)وسط هر بحثی حتی اگه بی ربط باشه هم بالاخره یجور پاشو میکشین وسط!!اصلا این داستان  سربازی پسرا مثل داستان ترافیک تهرانههمیشه تو همه چی د خیله!!
ااگه سربازی اجباری رو مشکل دردسر و ظلم بدونیم ای کاااش  ظلمی که به دختراتو جامعه ما میشد هم مثل سربازی کوتاه مدت بود !!دوسال بهمون  سخت می‌گذشت بقیش دیگه تمام!!!
عرف و قانون جامعه ما  بخاطر صرفا مذکر بودن کلی امتیاز به اشخاص میده!!
فشاری که رو دخترا و پسرا از لحاظ فرهنگ و عرف جامعه ما هست باهم متفاوته!!منتها شما فقط قسمت فشار خودتون رو میبینین نه بقیه رو!!
کی گفته دخترا حس سربار بودن ندارن؟!!!اگه به طعنه و کنایه و تحقیر و...باشه دخترا خیلی بیشتر می‌شنون اینو مطمین باشین!!کافیه یه مقدار ازاون چارچوب و سنی که عرفه خارج بشی یکم کارات عقب بیفته!!!سیلی از حرف و حدیث و کنایه و...میاد سمتت!!!ته هر حرفی ام به این ختم میشه اگه فلان شه بهمان شه و...هیچ کس تو رو نمیگیره))))(ایرانی ها رو جون به سرشون کنی ته تهش میگن خوشبختی یعنی اینکه یکی بیاد بگیرتت)
علاوه براون فشار سنگین عدد سن رو دخترا هست !امطمین باشین با هر ستاری که این سن بالا می‌ره این فشارها بیشتر و بیشتر میشه چیزی که نسبت به پسرا حساسیت خیلیییی کمتر ی وجود داره!یا بهتره بگم کلا وجود نداره!!چون به پسرا نمیگن دیگه از فلان سن به بعد بهت زن نمیدن!!
حالا جدا از مسیله جنسیت بحث افسردگی و تنبلی و....اینا جداس .
یه ویس روان شناسی گوش میکردم میگفتن کلا ما آدم تنبل نداریم اکثریت کسایی که با مشکل تنبلی مواجه هستن یا افسرده آن یا یه جایی تو زندگیشون تو گذشته ریشه شود خشکیده و امکان رشد ندارن .خیلی کم پیش میاد آدمی سالم باشه و تنبل باشه 

من خودم تقریبا مشکل مشابه دارم چندین ساله تحت درمان روان پزشکی و قرصم و متاسفانه تا حالا نتیجه درستی نگرفتم !!کلی قرص و دارو عوض کردم ولی حتی ده درصدم خوب نشدم !!!دوست عزیز. به همین سادگی نمیشه قضاوت کرد یا راهکار داد من خودم آدمی بودم در گذشتم بمب انرژی و انگیزه و عمل !!!منتها آدمی که الان ازم باقی مونده به موجود تقریبا بی جون و بی حسه !!اوایل تا یه چند روزی خالم خوب میشد خوشحال میشدم البته اکثرا چند روز بیشتر دوام نداشت که اونم دکتر تشخیص دادن بخاطر افسردگی طولانی مدت عدم ثبات خلق و خو گرفتم...
اگه چند سال پیش یکی این حرفا رو بهم میزد عمرا می‌تونستم بفهمم و درکش کنم یعنی چی!!!!میگفتم مگه میشه اصلا مگه امکان داره آدم اینقدرررر سست عنصر باشه!ولی الان دقیقا وسط باتلاقی هم که هرچقدر دست و پا میزنم بیشتر توش غرق میشم !!!
پدر مادرم دیگه فشار ی روم نمیارم و کاری باهام ندارن!!تو خونه مثل روح هستم !با من حرف نمی‌زنن و وقتی حرفی بزنم گوش نمیدن !!اصلا کاری ازم نمی‌خوان!!!انگار کلا نیستم 
شاید تو نگاه اول کسایی که این موقعیت ها رو تجربه نکردن بگن این اینم شد سختی و درد ؟؟ای کاش باما هم کاری نداشتن!!!متاسفانه درد این موضوع به مراتب بیشتر از بقیه مشکلات و درداس فقط باید موقعیت  مشابش رو چشیده باشی تا بفهمی چطور این درد تا مغز استخوان آدم رو میسوزونه!
ماوضع مالیمون متوسطه و اینکه بگیم چون من بهر حال یه لقمه نون دارم بخورم یا اینکه چون دخترم خانوادم که هیچ وقت منو بیرون نمیکنن پس من تو یه حاشیه امن دارم بسر میبرند رو قبول ندارم !درسته زنده ام ولی زندگی نمیکنم !!((دقیقا مثل ماهی که تو تنگ تنگی قرار دارهو فقط می‌تونه نفس بکشه))بااین حال نسبت به این موضوع انواع احساس ها و افکار میاد سراغم یکدفعه تنفر از خود خیلیییی شدید،یبار دیگه میگم مگه تو لذت میبری که این رو منت و..بدونی ،وکلیییی حرف و فکر دیگه که روزی هزار بار میجومشون!!
راستش همین باصطلاح حاشیه امن رو هم اکه نداشتم بااین حال روحی نمیدونم چیکار میکردم!!ولی یچیز رو مطمینم که من رو وادار به مرحله عمل نمی‌کرد احتمالا بدترم میشدمخلاصه اینکه همه چی عین کلاف پیچ در پیچ شده و متاسفانه خبری از بهبودی هم نیست!!
تازه اینا فقط یه قسمت کوچیک  از مشکلاتم بود !!کلی مشکل دیگم دارم!!
حقیقتش من نمیدونم مشکل این کاربر دقیقا چیه و چرا اینطور شده ولی خودم تو شرایط مشابهم و می‌دونم چقدرررررر سختهههه
میدونین این راهکارهایی که گفتین برای آدمایی تو شرایط من جواب ننیده !اینا برای دانش آموزای مدرسه ای مناسبه که یکم بی انگیزه شدن!!!صحبتاتون در کل   حالت قضاوت توش  دداشت!

امیدوارم هیچی وقت هیچ کس شرایط روحی مشابه من رو تجربه نکنه !روحم هرروز داره تحلیل می‌ره و بدترین قسمتشم اینه کسی درکت نمیکنه!


شما هم کمی از ایشون نذاشتین و اومدین اینور جبهه رو گرفتین . طبق معمول مسابقه کی از همه بدبخت تره و کلی ادم میپرن به هم که من از تو شرایطم بدتره. البته این وسط یه عده خیلی کمی با شرایط هزار برابر مزخرفتر یه لبخندی میزنن و تلاش میکنن و با نتیجشون میگن بچه بیا پایین سرمون درد گرفت*

----------


## zehiii

> *
> شما هم کمی از ایشون نذاشتین و اومدین اینور جبهه رو گرفتین . طبق معمول مسابقه کی از همه بدبخت تره و کلی ادم میپرن به هم که من از تو شرایطم بدتره. البته این وسط یه عده خیلی کمی با شرایط هزار برابر مزخرفتر یه لبخندی میزنن و تلاش میکنن و با نتیجشون میگن بچه بیا پایین سرمون درد گرفت*


اینجا قرار بود مثلا بمن راهنمایی بشه که دیگه درادامه تاپیک هرکی حرف و درد ودلای خودشو کرد ورفت :Yahoo (20): منم بلد نیستم کامنترو ببندم دوستان خودتون یجوری کنار بیاین

----------


## YasharUR

> من نمیدونم اگه شما پسرا این سربازی رو نداشتین چیکار میخواستین بکنین)وسط هر بحثی حتی اگه بی ربط باشه هم بالاخره یجور پاشو میکشین وسط!!اصلا این داستان  سربازی پسرا مثل داستان ترافیک تهرانههمیشه تو همه چی د خیله!!
> ااگه سربازی اجباری رو مشکل دردسر و ظلم بدونیم ای کاااش  ظلمی که به دختراتو جامعه ما میشد هم مثل سربازی کوتاه مدت بود !!دوسال بهمون  سخت می‌گذشت بقیش دیگه تمام!!!
> عرف و قانون جامعه ما  بخاطر صرفا مذکر بودن کلی امتیاز به اشخاص میده!!
> فشاری که رو دخترا و پسرا از لحاظ فرهنگ و عرف جامعه ما هست باهم متفاوته!!منتها شما فقط قسمت فشار خودتون رو میبینین نه بقیه رو!!
> کی گفته دخترا حس سربار بودن ندارن؟!!!اگه به طعنه و کنایه و تحقیر و...باشه دخترا خیلی بیشتر می‌شنون اینو مطمین باشین!!کافیه یه مقدار ازاون چارچوب و سنی که عرفه خارج بشی یکم کارات عقب بیفته!!!سیلی از حرف و حدیث و کنایه و...میاد سمتت!!!ته هر حرفی ام به این ختم میشه اگه فلان شه بهمان شه و...هیچ کس تو رو نمیگیره))))(ایرانی ها رو جون به سرشون کنی ته تهش میگن خوشبختی یعنی اینکه یکی بیاد بگیرتت)
> علاوه براون فشار سنگین عدد سن رو دخترا هست !امطمین باشین با هر ستاری که این سن بالا می‌ره این فشارها بیشتر و بیشتر میشه چیزی که نسبت به پسرا حساسیت خیلیییی کمتر ی وجود داره!یا بهتره بگم کلا وجود نداره!!چون به پسرا نمیگن دیگه از فلان سن به بعد بهت زن نمیدن!!
> حالا جدا از مسیله جنسیت بحث افسردگی و تنبلی و....اینا جداس .
> یه ویس روان شناسی گوش میکردم میگفتن کلا ما آدم تنبل نداریم اکثریت کسایی که با مشکل تنبلی مواجه هستن یا افسرده آن یا یه جایی تو زندگیشون تو گذشته ریشه شود خشکیده و امکان رشد ندارن .خیلی کم پیش میاد آدمی سالم باشه و تنبل باشه 
> 
> ...





> امیدوارم هیچی وقت هیچ کس شرایط روحی مشابه من رو تجربه نکنه !روحم هرروز داره تحلیل می‌ره و بدترین قسمتشم اینه کسی درکت نمیکنه!




در مورد گارد فمنیسمی که گرفتی علاوه بر اینکه تو همین نقلی که شما گرفتی توضیح دادم که منظورم چی بودارجاعت میدم به این پست 
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
صحبت ها جنسیت زده نبوده و نخواهد بود 
این مملکت به غایت زندگی واسه هر دوطرف سخته چه مرد چه زن.مردا سخت تر هم بنا به عرف جامعه هم بنا به قانون هم بنا به امار و ارقام 
ترومای کار، مهریه، مشاغل سخت و ..../شما 10 تا موضوع لیست کنی من 11 تا میگم 
همین سربازی که گفتی چیکار میکردین اگه نبود ...سرکار خانوم خبر داری از امار خودشکی و تجاوزو غیره اش؟؟ 
و مهمترین تفاوت اینکه مردا بخاطر مشکلاتی که تو این مملکت دارن زنا رو مقصر قرار ندادن و تحت یه گروه گنگ به اسم فمنیسم مرد ستیزی راه نیانداختن 
تو پستی که بالا لینکش رو گذاشتم و تو نقلی که گذاشتم توضیح دادم که اوضاع شما هم خیطه و چرا باس مستقل بشید ولی واسه هم نوعای خودم با تاکید بیشتر گفتم همین 
چون میدونم پسر بی پول مثل دختر زشته ...فقط مامانش دوسش داره و از همه جا حتی رفیقاش هم طرد میشه به مرور زمان...
------------
در مورد قسمت دوم بیانات شما هم باید عرض کنم که ادم نباید پاشنه یه در رو از جاش بکنه ...اونم صرفا با فکر و خیال و نه تلاش
هستن و بودم جزو کسایی که چندین سال پشت کنکور نشستن ....
بدون اینکه مشکل رو حل کنند ....بدون اینکه ببینند ادم این کارن یا نه اصلا علاقه شون جای دیگه است .. زندگی عادیشون رو مختل کردن و از تفریح و سلامت جسم و روحشون زدن بدون اینکه درسی خونده بشه و فقط به فکر خیال اینکه من میتونم  در حالیکه باید اون نظم واسه سلامتی و تفریح رو کمش رو داشته باشن باید مشکل کار رو برطرف کنند و بعدش تلاش کنند 
نتیجه اش میشه یه ادم تو هپروت اینکه میتونه .
یکی که نه میتونه دست بکشه چون خیال میکنه که اون شرایط ایده الی که میخواد درس خوندن رو شروع کنه و رتبه 2 رقمی بیاره یه روزی از اسمون وحی میشه (در حالیکه چیزی تحت عنوان شرایط ایده ال نیست)
نه میتونه بره پی کار دیگه چون بقیه رو مقصر میدونه و منتظر که بقیه خودش رو اصلاح کنند 
می افته وسط یه چرخه باطل ...یه برزخ از هیچ کاری انجام ندادن ....اب به اون زلالی وقتی یه جا بمونه گند میزنه ....بدن ادم هم دو سومش ابه انتظار دارین با یه جا نشستن افسرده نشین ؟؟؟

در مورد زخم زبون در مورد اینکه به یه پشت کنکوری تو خونه ارزش قائل نمیشن تحقیرش میکنند 
اره چشیدم و خیلی هم عصبی که چرا اینطور میکنند ..در حالیکه من بیرون کار کردم و فقط یه سال برا کنکورم از خانواه پول گرفتم و بقیه اش رو با اینه مشکل مالی نداشتیم خودم از جیب دادم 
در حالیکه یه درصد قابل توجهی از شکستا متوجه من نبود و خودشون هم متوجه بودن 
در نهایت اول این سال خودم رو مقصر دونستم ....اینکه خودم نتونستم شرایط واسه خودم بسازم ....اینکه نتونستم حداقل ها رو واسه خودم بسازم و بیشتر تحمل داشته باشم 

کسی که زخم زبون ها و این تحقیر ها واسش مهمه و واسه خودش ارزش قائل میشه تا یه جایی با این حرفا ناراحت میشه افسردگی میگیره
* از یه جایی به بعد حق انتخاب داره* 
اینکه بلند شه یه تکون به خودش بده و جواب همه این حرفا رو بده و خودش رو از منجلاب بکشه بیرون بزنه تو دهن اون حرفا و خودش رو اثبات کنه 
یا نه انتخاب کنه که همچنان با این حرفا افسرده بشه 
*کسی که دومی رو انتخاب میکنه نمیخواد از اون منطقه امنش بیاد بیرون
چون افسرده بودن راحت ترین و کم ریسک ترین کار دنیا است* 

یه نقلی هست که میگه وقتی یکی بهت گفت خـری بزن تو دهنش ...وقتی چند نفر گفتن خـری یکم برو تو فکر که جریان از چه قراره ولی وقتی دیدی یه عده زیادی دارن میگن واسه خودت دنبال زین باش
قضاوت باید باشه ...ذات بشر قضاوت گره بشر بدون قضاوت به هیچ جا نمیرسید 
خود تو که میگی صحبت من قضاوت داشت نشستی متن من رو قضاوت کردی و این حق توعه 
کسی که میشینه یه پشت کنکوری رو قضاوت میکنه تا یه سال داره شعر میگه سال دوم گلواژه ولی از سال سوم به بعد داره حق میگه 
یه نفری که چند ساله نشسته به اسم درس خونه ولی نخونده باید قضاوت بشه...
حالا یا درسته یا غلط ...اگه درسته که نباید دو قورت و نیم ادم باقی باشه ولی نه اگه غلطه ادم باید بلند شه اثبات کنه که غلطه و گرنه با نشستن و کاری نکردن صرفا داری صحه میگذاری رو قضاوت طرف

اینم در نظر بگیرین پشت کنکوریی های گرامی که خودم از شما 3 ماهه جدا شدم ...اینکه هیچ بنی بشری یه دختر چوپان رو که تو یه روستای دور افتاده است بخاطر قبول نشدنش از کنکور قضاوت نمیکنه
اگه قضاوت میشین اگه تحقیر میشین اگه زخم زبون میشنوید بدونید که با هر شرایط بدی که دارید یه جای کارتون میلنگه ....مطمعن باشید حدقل های لازم(نه شرایط ایده ال که گفتم برای هیچ بنی بشری به وجود نمیاد واسه حرکت) برای پیشرفت رو دارید ولی خودتون ازش استفاده نمیکنید

----------


## sea

> *
> شما هم کمی از ایشون نذاشتین و اومدین اینور جبهه رو گرفتین . طبق معمول مسابقه کی از همه بدبخت تره و کلی ادم میپرن به هم که من از تو شرایطم بدتره. البته این وسط یه عده خیلی کمی با شرایط هزار برابر مزخرفتر یه لبخندی میزنن و تلاش میکنن و با نتیجشون میگن بچه بیا پایین سرمون درد گرفت*


این مسیله اصلا موضوع اصلی تاپیک نبود یه بحث کاملا مفصله که جایش اینجا نیست منتها ایشون چون بحثش رو پیش کشیدن و تو اکثر قسمتاشون و چه مستقیم و چه غیر مستقیم بهش اشاره کردن منم لازم دونستم یه گوشه های بس رو بگم وگرنه اگه قرار بود کلا بحث جنسیت رو مشکلات و ظلم هایی که به  خانم ها تو ایران میشه رو بگم nبرابر پست قبلیم باید تایپ میکردم :Yahoo (112): 
موضوع اصلی من همدردی بادوستی بود که تاپیک زده بودن

----------


## sea

> در مورد گارد فمنیسمی که گرفتی علاوه بر اینکه تو همین نقلی که شما گرفتی توضیح دادم که منظورم چی بودارجاعت میدم به این پست 
> 21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
> صحبت ها جنسیت زده نبوده و نخواهد بود 
> این مملکت به غایت زندگی واسه هر دوطرف سخته چه مرد چه زن.مردا سخت تر هم بنا به عرف جامعه هم بنا به قانون هم بنا به امار و ارقام 
> ترومای کار، مهریه، مشاغل سخت و ..../شما 10 تا موضوع لیست کنی من 11 تا میگم 
> همین سربازی که گفتی چیکار میکردین اگه نبود ...سرکار خانوم خبر داری از امار خودشکی و تجاوزو غیره اش؟؟ 
> و مهمترین تفاوت اینکه مردا بخاطر مشکلاتی که تو این مملکت دارن زنا رو مقصر قرار ندادن و تحت یه گروه گنگ به اسم فمنیسم مرد ستیزی راه نیانداختن 
> تو پستی که بالا لینکش رو گذاشتم و تو نقلی که گذاشتم توضیح دادم که اوضاع شما هم خیطه و چرا باس مستقل بشید ولی واسه هم نوعای خودم با تاکید بیشتر گفتم همین 
> چون میدونم پسر بی پول مثل دختر زشته ...فقط مامانش دوسش داره و از همه جا حتی رفیقاش هم طرد میشه به مرور زمان...
> ...


موضوع اصلی این تاپیک اصلا مسایل جنسیتی نبود ولی خب خودتون مطرح کردین و منم در پاسخش گفتم!!شما اون ۱۱ا مورد ردیف کن من عوضش به جای ۱۲تا ۱۱۰تا ردیف میکنم :Yahoo (4): )شما چی شما از آزار ها تجاوزهای جنسی که به خانم ها تو محیط کار میشه خبر دارین؟؟یا دوست ندارین خبر داشته باشین؟؟یا هم خودتون از عاملان این مشکلاتین که اصرار به ندید گرفتن اینا دارین!!!فقط و فقط چند نمونه از اطراف خودم رو میگم و مشت نمونه خرواره 
دختر عمو بنده  فارغ تحصیل پزشکی شهید بهشتی آن  برای طرح که به درمان گاه اطراف شهر میرفتم متاسفانه کم مونده بود بهشون تجاوز بشه و با جیغ و شکستن شیشه و..خودشون نجات دادن !!فکر میکنین شبکه بهداشت چی گفته بود!!!گفته بود اگه گزارش کنین امتیازی که برای پزشکای طرحی میدیم که برای شرکت در تخصص نیاز دارن رو بهت نمیدیم!!!!بهمین راحتی 
یکی دیگه از اشناهامون هم فارغ تحصیل یکی از رشته های فنی دانشگاه شریفن و تویکی از کمپانی های معتبر تهران کار میکنن

بیشتر همکاراشون آقا هست و هم میشه میگه حتی همکاری رده خودم هم نگاه بالا پایینی نسبت بهم دارن!!وقتی در جلسات صحبت میکنم کسی توجه نمیکنه(ایشون بسیار خوش صحبت آن)ولی اگه آقایی دقیقا همون موضوع رو مطرح کنه همه توجه ها به سمتش می‌ره!!

وکلی بی عدالتی دیگه در دستمزد و.......


در مورد بحث بعدی ام

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> من نمیدونم اگه شما پسرا این سربازی رو نداشتین چیکار میخواستین بکنین)وسط هر بحثی حتی اگه بی ربط باشه هم بالاخره یجور پاشو میکشین وسط!!اصلا این داستان  سربازی پسرا مثل داستان ترافیک تهرانههمیشه تو همه چی د خیله!!
> ااگه سربازی اجباری رو مشکل دردسر و ظلم بدونیم ای کاااش  ظلمی که به دختراتو جامعه ما میشد هم مثل سربازی کوتاه مدت بود !!دوسال بهمون  سخت می‌گذشت بقیش دیگه تمام!!!
> عرف و قانون جامعه ما  بخاطر صرفا مذکر بودن کلی امتیاز به اشخاص میده!!
> فشاری که رو دخترا و پسرا از لحاظ فرهنگ و عرف جامعه ما هست باهم متفاوته!!منتها شما فقط قسمت فشار خودتون رو میبینین نه بقیه رو!!
> کی گفته دخترا حس سربار بودن ندارن؟!!!اگه به طعنه و کنایه و تحقیر و...باشه دخترا خیلی بیشتر می‌شنون اینو مطمین باشین!!کافیه یه مقدار ازاون چارچوب و سنی که عرفه خارج بشی یکم کارات عقب بیفته!!!سیلی از حرف و حدیث و کنایه و...میاد سمتت!!!ته هر حرفی ام به این ختم میشه اگه فلان شه بهمان شه و...هیچ کس تو رو نمیگیره))))(ایرانی ها رو جون به سرشون کنی ته تهش میگن خوشبختی یعنی اینکه یکی بیاد بگیرتت)
> علاوه براون فشار سنگین عدد سن رو دخترا هست !امطمین باشین با هر ستاری که این سن بالا می‌ره این فشارها بیشتر و بیشتر میشه چیزی که نسبت به پسرا حساسیت خیلیییی کمتر ی وجود داره!یا بهتره بگم کلا وجود نداره!!چون به پسرا نمیگن دیگه از فلان سن به بعد بهت زن نمیدن!!
> حالا جدا از مسیله جنسیت بحث افسردگی و تنبلی و....اینا جداس .
> یه ویس روان شناسی گوش میکردم میگفتن کلا ما آدم تنبل نداریم اکثریت کسایی که با مشکل تنبلی مواجه هستن یا افسرده آن یا یه جایی تو زندگیشون تو گذشته ریشه شود خشکیده و امکان رشد ندارن .خیلی کم پیش میاد آدمی سالم باشه و تنبل باشه 
> 
> ...


چرت و پرت محض. حتما دکترت رو عوض کن مشکلت حاده

----------


## sea

> در مورد گارد فمنیسمی که گرفتی علاوه بر اینکه تو همین نقلی که شما گرفتی توضیح دادم که منظورم چی بودارجاعت میدم به این پست 
> 21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
> صحبت ها جنسیت زده نبوده و نخواهد بود 
> این مملکت به غایت زندگی واسه هر دوطرف سخته چه مرد چه زن.مردا سخت تر هم بنا به عرف جامعه هم بنا به قانون هم بنا به امار و ارقام 
> ترومای کار، مهریه، مشاغل سخت و ..../شما 10 تا موضوع لیست کنی من 11 تا میگم 
> همین سربازی که گفتی چیکار میکردین اگه نبود ...سرکار خانوم خبر داری از امار خودشکی و تجاوزو غیره اش؟؟ 
> و مهمترین تفاوت اینکه مردا بخاطر مشکلاتی که تو این مملکت دارن زنا رو مقصر قرار ندادن و تحت یه گروه گنگ به اسم فمنیسم مرد ستیزی راه نیانداختن 
> تو پستی که بالا لینکش رو گذاشتم و تو نقلی که گذاشتم توضیح دادم که اوضاع شما هم خیطه و چرا باس مستقل بشید ولی واسه هم نوعای خودم با تاکید بیشتر گفتم همین 
> چون میدونم پسر بی پول مثل دختر زشته ...فقط مامانش دوسش داره و از همه جا حتی رفیقاش هم طرد میشه به مرور زمان...
> ...





> در مورد گارد فمنیسمی که گرفتی علاوه بر اینکه تو همین نقلی که شما گرفتی توضیح دادم که منظورم چی بودارجاعت میدم به این پست 
> 21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
> صحبت ها جنسیت زده نبوده و نخواهد بود 
> این مملکت به غایت زندگی واسه هر دوطرف سخته چه مرد چه زن.مردا سخت تر هم بنا به عرف جامعه هم بنا به قانون هم بنا به امار و ارقام 
> ترومای کار، مهریه، مشاغل سخت و ..../شما 10 تا موضوع لیست کنی من 11 تا میگم 
> همین سربازی که گفتی چیکار میکردین اگه نبود ...سرکار خانوم خبر داری از امار خودشکی و تجاوزو غیره اش؟؟ 
> و مهمترین تفاوت اینکه مردا بخاطر مشکلاتی که تو این مملکت دارن زنا رو مقصر قرار ندادن و تحت یه گروه گنگ به اسم فمنیسم مرد ستیزی راه نیانداختن 
> تو پستی که بالا لینکش رو گذاشتم و تو نقلی که گذاشتم توضیح دادم که اوضاع شما هم خیطه و چرا باس مستقل بشید ولی واسه هم نوعای خودم با تاکید بیشتر گفتم همین 
> چون میدونم پسر بی پول مثل دختر زشته ...فقط مامانش دوسش داره و از همه جا حتی رفیقاش هم طرد میشه به مرور زمان...
> ...


در مورد بحث بعدی هم همه آدما یه حریم شخصی داریم حریمی که تا زمانی که به کسی آسیب وارد نکنه کسی حق ورود بهش رو نداره!!

تحصیلات و شغل و ازدواج و ....مسایل کاملا شخصی هستن که به ا ره و عو‌ره و‌شمسی کوره های اطراف هیچ کس ربطی. ندارن!!اصلا به من چه بقیه چه درسی میخونن و چه کاری میکنن و ....آدمایی که دراین باره نظر میدن هرچند با جملات مثلا پر و پیمون و باهزاران ادعایی که گوش فلک رو کر می‌کنه دقیقا مثل اون پیر های قدیمی آن که لب جوی مینشستن و غیبت میکردن فقط شکل و شمایلشون تغییر کرده!!نظر دادن و قضاوت در مورد چنین چیزایی نهایت بی شعوری شخص رو‌میرسونه 
ناراحتی هم طبیعیه چون وقتی وارد جمعی میشی که به حریم شخصیت احترام نمی‌ذارن معلومه ناراحت میشی و بهت بر میخوره!!
قضاوت وقتی درسته که اولا ما از همه شرایط شخص مقابلمون خبر داشته باشیم وقتی فقط یچیز ظاهری میبینیم قضاوت فقط کوته فکری رو میرسونه 
در ثانی اغلب شرایط که تو زندگی برای آدما پیش می‌آید تو خود آدم تو همون موقعیت قرار نگیره نمیتونه بفهمه واقعا چه دردیه!!

اون قسمتی حرفاتون هم شبیه همون صحبت های انگیزشی پااااشو
گلا دیا تور جنگده با زندگی باش و ...بود که یا هم مثل بقیه یسری حرفایی کلیشه ای تو توهم استعداد کنکور میزنی و...بود که 
 کسی که تو این شرایطم نه می‌تونه هدفش رو ول کنه نه توانایی حرکت داره خیلیییی علت ها می‌تونه داشته باشه شما فقط به یکی دوتا محدودش اشاره کردین و بقیه رو ندید گرفتین 

افسردگی آسون ترین رااااهه؟!!!!!امیدوارم هیچ وقت تجربش نکنین و هیچ وقت ندونین این سگ سیاه چه شکلیه!!!البته این قسمت حرفاتون شبیه حرفای چند سال پیش خودمه!!همون قدر خام و نپخته و گرم و سرد نچشیده!!!!

من کیس های افسردگی زیاد دیدم بعضی هاش باورش هم واقعا سختههه مثلا یه آقای وکیل تو مطب   بودن که هم تو حیطه شغلی و هم خانوادگی بسیار موفق بودن منتها افسردگی شدید داشتن!!!!یا خانم کارآفرین موفقی که تو‌چهل و چند سالگی افسردگی شدید داشتن  و یا خانمی بودن که کارشناس ارشد داشتن و از سال ۹۴نتونسته بودن از پایان پایان نام شون دفاع کنن!!!و....ازاین موارد 

مگه قراره ما از همه امکانات مون استفاده کنیم؟؟!!!مثلا ینفر شرایط مسافرت یا مثلاً فلان شغل رو داره ولی ازش استفاده نمیکنه حالا بنا به هر دلیلی!!چرا باید نسبت به این موضوع قضاوت بشه؟ !!!

قبلا گفتم بازم میگم هر گردی گردو نیست و هر  یا اهمال کاری هم  دلیل
ش تنبلی و...نیست

----------


## sea

> چرت و پرت محض. حتما دکترت رو عوض کن مشکلت حاده


چرتو پرتی که نقاط در. د شما رو فشار میدن و اگه فقط به یه قسمتش توجه بشه دیگه امتیازات مردا ن توایران کم میشه چیزی که به نفع شما نیست !!
من هیچ خجالتی بابت  اینکه درگیر افسردگی شدم ندارم و همه تلاشم رو میکنم ازش نجات پیدا کنم تا همین جاشمم خیلی جلو اومدم 

خودم می‌دونم پزشک م رو‌کی عوض کنم کی نکنم لازم نکرده شما نگران باشی!!

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> چرتو پرتی که نقاط در. د شما رو فشار میدن و اگه فقط به یه قسمتش توجه بشه دیگه امتیازات مردا ن توایران کم میشه چیزی که به نفع شما نیست !!
> من هیچ خجالتی بابت  اینکه درگیر افسردگی شدم ندارم و همه تلاشم رو میکنم ازش نجات پیدا کنم تا همین جاشمم خیلی جلو اومدم 
> 
> خودم می‌دونم پزشک م رو‌کی عوض کنم کی نکنم لازم نکرده شما نگران باشی!!


خودت نگاه کن با چه عقده ای تایپ میکنی! واقعا  حضور امثال شما تو جامعه سم مهلکه! مگه اینکه درمان بشی. باور کن از سر دلسوزی میگم دکترت رو عوض کن اصلا چیز بدی نیست

----------


## sea

> خودت نگاه کن با چه عقده ای تایپ میکنی! واقعا  حضور امثال شما تو جامعه سم مهلکه! مگه اینکه درمان بشی. باور کن از سر دلسوزی میگم دکترت رو عوض کن اصلا چیز بدی نیست


حالا شما چرا غصه منو میخورین؟!! :Yahoo (4): ))سم مهلک قانون و عرف جنسیت زده ماست!!سم مهلک امثال شما هستین که تا چیزی به نفعتون نباشه همه تلاشتون رو میکنین فقط و فقط بکوبین و اعتماد به نفسش رو بگیرین!!!طبیعیه هر کس توایران بخواد کوچک ترین حق خواهی از خانم ها بکنه هزارو یک برچسب بهش میزنن!!من مشکلم رو تو تاپیک عنوان نمی‌کردم دقیقا باچی میخواستین در خیال خودتون بنده رو‌بکوبین؟؟
این دوتا موضوع کاملا متفاوته

----------


## Meti81

*داداش* *بشین بخون* *( بهترین توصیه ای که میتونم بکنم )*
*
**و تاپیک اسیدی با درجه یونش 1 تولید نکن* ( الان منم هزار تا مشکل دارم باید بیام همشو داد بزنم ؟ )

اینجا کسی واست کاری نمیکنه 
نه مشاور !
نه رفیق !
نه حتی خونواده !
*
سختی راه رو اگه الان نکشی 4 یا 5 سال دیگه باید 10 برابر الان تلاش کنی برا اینکه زنده بمونی نه اینکه زندگی کنی !
*
برو اینو بخون : 
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/288708

بعدش اینو : 
https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/276277


*« لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسانَ فِی کبَدٍ »* : همانا انسان را در سختی ها آفریدیم !

*« لو تعلمون ما ذُخِر لکم، ما حَزَنتم عَلی ما زُوِی عنکم »* : اگر می دانستید که بابت (تحمل) سختی هایتان چه پاداش بزرگی برای شما ذخیره شده است، هرگز محزون نمی شدید.


*حالا برگرد برو درستو بخون !*

----------


## YasharUR

> در مورد بحث بعدی هم همه آدما یه حریم شخصی داریم حریمی که تا زمانی که به کسی آسیب وارد نکنه کسی حق ورود بهش رو نداره!!
> 
> تحصیلات و شغل و ازدواج و ....مسایل کاملا شخصی هستن که به ا ره و عو‌ره و‌شمسی کوره های اطراف هیچ کس ربطی. ندارن!!اصلا به من چه بقیه چه درسی میخونن و چه کاری میکنن و ....آدمایی که دراین باره نظر میدن هرچند با جملات مثلا پر و پیمون و باهزاران ادعایی که گوش فلک رو کر می‌کنه دقیقا مثل اون پیر های قدیمی آن که لب جوی مینشستن و غیبت میکردن فقط شکل و شمایلشون تغییر کرده!!نظر دادن و قضاوت در مورد چنین چیزایی نهایت بی شعوری شخص رو‌میرسونه 
> ناراحتی هم طبیعیه چون وقتی وارد جمعی میشی که به حریم شخصیت احترام نمی‌ذارن معلومه ناراحت میشی و بهت بر میخوره!!
> قضاوت وقتی درسته که اولا ما از همه شرایط شخص مقابلمون خبر داشته باشیم وقتی فقط یچیز ظاهری میبینیم قضاوت فقط کوته فکری رو میرسونه 
> در ثانی اغلب شرایط که تو زندگی برای آدما پیش می‌آید تو خود آدم تو همون موقعیت قرار نگیره نمیتونه بفهمه واقعا چه دردیه!!
> 
> اون قسمتی حرفاتون هم شبیه همون صحبت های انگیزشی پااااشو
> گلا دیا تور جنگده با زندگی باش و ...بود که یا هم مثل بقیه یسری حرفایی کلیشه ای تو توهم استعداد کنکور میزنی و...بود که 
> ...


من فقط توجیه میبینمم تو صحبتات و اینکه فقط زوم کنی رو یه قسمت حرفای من و ازش جمله بکشی بیرون واسه بحث واسه قبول نکردن 
....اقا اصلا اسمش رو نگذاریم توجیه  بگذاریم شرح حال ...بازم چیزی تحت عنوان اینکه شما بنویسی که روبه جلو باشه نیست تو متنت ...یه حرفی صحبتی که شما خسته شدی از شرایط شما به خودت اومدی شما غرورت لکه دار شده و میخوای جبران کنی نیست ...
با این همه زندگی تو گذشته و توجیه و شرح حال به کجا خواهی رسید؟؟چرا داری این بار اضافه رو میبری با خودت؟؟

بعد در مورد قضاوت که یه پاراگراف نوشتی در موردش صحبتات کاملا متین 
 ولی من روی توضیحاتی که از شرایط خودت دادی نوشتم ...اینکه گفتی شرایط مالی متوسطه و تو خونه اصلا در نظر نمیگرن و فلانی و فلانی داره حرف بیخود میزنه 
اولا پدر و مادرت حق قضاوتت رو دارن ...حق برخورد باهات رو دارن ...چه منطقی چه به نظر خودت غیر منطقی ...تو خونه اونایی ...مای هاوس مای رولز...خونه منه با قانون های من 
باید باید و باید یه نقشی رو داشته باشی تو خونه بعد از 18 سالگی ...
نقشت درس خوندنه ؟ باید درست انجام بدی وگرنه باس بازخواست بشی 

کیس های افسردگی هم که نام بردی 40 سال سن دارن کلی بالا و بلندی دیدن ....پشت کنکور موندن و دو تا حرف شنیدن و بی محلی دیدن تو خونه واسشون جوکه 
ایشالله و از ته دل ارزوم اینکه گذر کنی از این مرحله بری بیرون ببینی اون بیرون با چه مشکلاتی رو برو میشی که به این روزات میخندی 

بازم میگم و با اطمینان کامل میگم ...کسی که پشت کنکور میمونه چندین سال 
 انتخاب خودشه که تو این فلاکت بمونه 
چون میتونه کارهای دیگه رو انتخاب کنه و مسیر دیگه ای بره 
چون نمیگرده که ایراد کارش رو بر طرف کنه 
از سر شکم سیری از سر اینکه به خودش زحمت نده نشسته و رول کنکوری بودن رو بازی میکنه و* تا زمانی که این جریان رو واسه خودش نشکنه* که چتـه گشـآد خان نه میره راه دیگه ای نه ایرادش برطرف میشه

گفتم با اطمینان میگم چون کسی که چند سال پشت کنکور مونده شرایط خانواده اش از نظر مالی متوسط طوره و طوری هست که *طرف رو بعد 2-3 سال با تیپا نندازن بیرون* ...نشسته میبینه همه چی فراهمه از ترس اینکه زحمت بکشه بخونه و فردا روز اگه پزشکی نشد قبول کنه که حد توانش اینهمه بوده نمیخونه و *هزارتا ایه یاس میخونه* 

در مورد برطرف کردن ایراد کار هم همینه ....*طرف هم خدا رو میخواد هم خرما رو* ...من ایرادم یه طوری بود که نیاز بود جدا شم از خانواده و محیط ....جداشدم با کلی دردسر با کلی هزینه و با از دست رفتن قسمت زیادی از پس اندازی که داشتم 
ولی شد ...دردسر جدا زندگی کردن دردسر اینکه یه تومن یه تومن پس اندازم داره میره به جون خریدم که خودمو اثبات کنم ...از خاک بلند شم ...نه واسه پزشکیش نه واسه شغل اینده صرفا بخاطر همین

حالا مثلا یکی تو 20-22 سالگی هیچ پس اندازی نداره که یه همچین حرکتی بزنه ...یک اندکی خودش فول و خطا کرده 
دو میبینه نمیشه باید پی یه چیز دیگه رو بگیره پول رو از اون در بیاره ...*حاالا یا اون رو گسترش میده و موفق تر میشه* یا نه دید زیادی عاشق وسینه چاک پزشکی و خدمت به خلق الله هست برگرده با پولی که جمع کرده خودش مستقل شروع کنه واسه کنکور مجدد

*دیگه اینکه 3-4 سال کنکور بدی
 وسطش هیچ کاری نکنی
 هیچ پولی بدست نیاری
  هیچ کار یدی یاد نگیری
 رتبه ات بد بیاد
 اوج حماقت و اوج عدم احترام به خود ادمه
 ...یعنی داری خودت به خودت توهین میکنی*

----------


## fateme18

> اول یه بخشی از متن که نوشتی رو توضیح بدم:
> کاری که شما می کنی درکش سخت نیست اصن (منظور تقلب)
> کار مشاور های بازاری (90 درصدشون) تراز خواهی از دانش آموزانه. در واقع اون مشاور دانش آموز رو مجبور میکنه تراز بیاره تا نتیجه پیشرفت دانش آموزانش رو داخل کانال یا پیج لجنش منتشر کنه و با همین عکس های پیشرفت و ... دانش آموز بیشتری جذب کنه، یه جور ترفند عالی برای تبلیغات محسوب میشه. اینه که هر وقت اینستا رو باز می کنم و یکی دو تا از این پیجارو چک می کنم دائم دارن نتایج فیک یا واقعی دانش آموزان شون رو استوری و پست می کنن. (معلم ها هم همینطور البته کمتر) 
> حالا این وسط فقط کافیه یه دروغی هم بگی مثلا بگی: رتبه پارسالم 4000 شد ولی پشت موندم یا بگی پارسال با تراز 6800 سر جلسه کنکور حالم بد شد و خراب کردم و ... اینارو که بگی سریعا میری تو لیست دانش آموزای تبلیغی ویترینی اون مشاور و طبیعتا هر آزمون فشار روت میزاره برنامه تو سنگین میکنه ، اون آموزش و رفع اشکالی که دانش آموزان ضعیف دارن رو واسه تو کمتر میزاره یا خلاصه طوری بهت برنامه میده که انگار واقعا تو در سطح شاگردای تراز بیارشی. تو هم وقتی میبینی برنامه شو نتونستی در بیاری ناامید میشی و دو هفته رو بگ.ای سگ میدی و تهشم یه تقلب ریز میکنی تا از زیر فشار مشاور و خانواده و ... در بیای. خب طبیعتا فشاری هم که روی تو با تجربه 3 تا کنکوره بیشتر از یه دانش آموزه، خلاصه همه اینا دست به دست هم میدن تا تو هیچ موقع نتونی از این چرخه معیوب خارج بشی و نهایتا آینده تو بخاطر 1-نداشتن برنامه متناسب با وضعیت خودت 2-مشاوری که تورو به شکل یه عدد 4 رقمی (تراز) نگاه میکنه و اصلا توجه نمیکنه تو داری بد جلو میای یا خوب 3-آزمونی که بدون رسیدن بهش با تقلب رتبه شدی به فن.ا میدی.
> مشاورا
> از دانش آموزاتون بجای تراز خواستن ، کیفیت و تعداد تست بالا بخواید، مرور بخواید، تکلیف تستی بدین حل کنن واستون بفرستن. حتما ازشون خودتون آزمون بگیرید و گاهی غافل گیرشون کنید، اگه فهمیدین دانش آموزی تقلب میکرده بجای توی سرش زدن و زر زیادی زدن برید ریشه یابی کنید ببینید چرا افتاده تو چرخه دروغ گفتن و تقلب کردن. حتما تعیین سطح شون کنید هر به دو سه ماه تا وضعیت واقعی شون دست تون بیاد نه این که صرفا از حرفایی که میزنن استدلال کنید وضعیت شون رو !! اگه شرف داری این کارارو کامل انجام بده اگه نمیتونی و وقتشو نداره ادامه نده مشاوره دادن و بدبخت کردن بچه ها رو !
> 
> حالا در مورد مشکلی که داشتی
> هیچ راه حلی بهتر از این نیست که بری پیش مشاورت و دقیق بگی وضعیت الانت اینه و میخوام تغییر کنم. اگه کمکت کرد (شرف داشت) باهاش ادامه بده و آزمونارو تا دی-بهمن که یک ماه متوقف میشن واسه جمع بندی شرکت نکن و خودتو با کیفیت عالی برسون بهشون و بعد از نیم سال دوم آزمون بده. ولی حتما یه تایمی بزار هر روز وقتی برنامه ات به آزمون قبلی رسید دوباره به صورت تک درس آزمونایی که شرکت نکردی یا کردی و توشون تقلب کردی رو از خودت بگیر. رفته رفته مشکل عقب افتادنت حل میشه به شرطی که خودتم بخوای شرایط رو تغییر بدی وگرنه واقعا چیزی تا 10 سال دیگه هم عوض نمیشه.
> ...


سلام من از شما مشاوره میخواستم .پیام خصوصی نمیشه فرستاد

----------


## sea

> من فقط توجیه میبینمم تو صحبتات و اینکه فقط زوم کنی رو یه قسمت حرفای من و ازش جمله بکشی بیرون واسه بحث واسه قبول نکردن 
> ....اقا اصلا اسمش رو نگذاریم توجیه  بگذاریم شرح حال ...بازم چیزی تحت عنوان اینکه شما بنویسی که روبه جلو باشه نیست تو متنت ...یه حرفی صحبتی که شما خسته شدی از شرایط شما به خودت اومدی شما غرورت لکه دار شده و میخوای جبران کنی نیست ...
> با این همه زندگی تو گذشته و توجیه و شرح حال به کجا خواهی رسید؟؟چرا داری این بار اضافه رو میبری با خودت؟؟
> 
> بعد در مورد قضاوت که یه پاراگراف نوشتی در موردش صحبتات کاملا متین 
>  ولی من روی توضیحاتی که از شرایط خودت دادی نوشتم ...اینکه گفتی شرایط مالی متوسطه و تو خونه اصلا در نظر نمیگرن و فلانی و فلانی داره حرف بیخود میزنه 
> اولا پدر و مادرت حق قضاوتت رو دارن ...حق برخورد باهات رو دارن ...چه منطقی چه به نظر خودت غیر منطقی ...تو خونه اونایی ...مای هاوس مای رولز...خونه منه با قانون های من 
> باید باید و باید یه نقشی رو داشته باشی تو خونه بعد از 18 سالگی ...
> نقشت درس خوندنه ؟ باید درست انجام بدی وگرنه باس بازخواست بشی 
> ...


میدونین چرا با قضاوت مخالفم و خیلی گارد میگیرم؟چون این عموما از سمت آدمایی اتفاق نیفته که ازهمه چی خبر ندارم!!حالا تو زمینه های مختلف 
مثلا تو مورد خود من شما فقط در حد جملاتی که من نوشتم میدونین اگه معلولی هست علتش رو نمی‌دونیم که البته نه جاشه و نه درسته من بخوام همه شرح حال رو بگم(ببینین مشکل من ارثیه و متاسفانه عمه خودم این مشکلات رو داره  :Yahoo (19): سخت بود پذیرش اینکه من سالیان سال حتی اگه تو کنکور م موفق شم بازم این مشکلات باهامه!!برام سنگین بود 

مانقدر ی این متن من طولانی شد که دیگه وقت نشد از کارایی که کردم و میکنم بنویسم!!از اینکه واسه بهبود شرایط چه کارا کردم و....ولی شما بدون اینکه حتی یه درصد این احتمال رو در نظر بگیرین و...خودتون بدتر از من توجیه کردین !!
درباره مستقل زندگی کردنم ما داریم ایران زندگی میکنیم!!!عرف و فرهنگ غالب ما این اجازه رو نمی‌ده یه دختری بخواد تنها زندگی کنه(البته می‌دونم تو تهران موارد ی که دخترا تنها و مستقل زندگی میکنم هستن)شما آزادی عمل خودتون رو با ما مقایسه نکنین 

میدونین چیزی که درباره حرف بقیه خیلی آدم رو اذیت می‌کنه چیه اینه که اغلب آدمایی که این حرفو میزنن خودشون اصلا موفقیت خاصی نداشتم!!!مثلا طرف سیکل داره بعد داره درباره آدمه تحصیل بقیه نظر میده!!
طرف سه بار ازدواج کرده طلاق گرفته و درباره تاهل و تجرد بقیه نظر میده!!

تواین مشکلاتی که واسم پیش اومد خیلی مطلب خوندم و ویس و صحبت گوش کردم و‌زن

----------


## sea

> من فقط توجیه میبینمم تو صحبتات و اینکه فقط زوم کنی رو یه قسمت حرفای من و ازش جمله بکشی بیرون واسه بحث واسه قبول نکردن 
> ....اقا اصلا اسمش رو نگذاریم توجیه  بگذاریم شرح حال ...بازم چیزی تحت عنوان اینکه شما بنویسی که روبه جلو باشه نیست تو متنت ...یه حرفی صحبتی که شما خسته شدی از شرایط شما به خودت اومدی شما غرورت لکه دار شده و میخوای جبران کنی نیست ...
> با این همه زندگی تو گذشته و توجیه و شرح حال به کجا خواهی رسید؟؟چرا داری این بار اضافه رو میبری با خودت؟؟
> 
> بعد در مورد قضاوت که یه پاراگراف نوشتی در موردش صحبتات کاملا متین 
>  ولی من روی توضیحاتی که از شرایط خودت دادی نوشتم ...اینکه گفتی شرایط مالی متوسطه و تو خونه اصلا در نظر نمیگرن و فلانی و فلانی داره حرف بیخود میزنه 
> اولا پدر و مادرت حق قضاوتت رو دارن ...حق برخورد باهات رو دارن ...چه منطقی چه به نظر خودت غیر منطقی ...تو خونه اونایی ...مای هاوس مای رولز...خونه منه با قانون های من 
> باید باید و باید یه نقشی رو داشته باشی تو خونه بعد از 18 سالگی ...
> نقشت درس خوندنه ؟ باید درست انجام بدی وگرنه باس بازخواست بشی 
> ...


زندگینامه های مختلف چه ایرانی و چه خارجی رو‌خوندم و...
طبق چیزی که به دوستی که تاپیک زده بود گفتم  من اگه خطایی کردم و الان می‌خوام درستش کنم فراموشی کامل گذشته اصلا کار درستی نیست چون ممکنه بازم تکرار شه.بهترین کار برقراری تعادل بین این دو هست که البته کار سختیه و لی چیزیه که نهایت تلاشمو میکنم تا برقرارش کنم 

حقیقتش اینکه لقب سست عنصری و شکم سیری و ...به آدم تو شرایط من بزنین خیلی  سنگینه و نیازمند سنگ دلی زیاده !!من خودم تا تو باتلاقش نیفتاده بودم اصلا درک نمی‌کردم چقدر بده !!!
من خودم تو فرزانگان استان خودمون درس خوندم و همیشه جز سه نفر برتر بودم و ترازای قلم چی هم م حدود ۶۶۰۰/۷۰۰ تا ۷۰۰۰بود!!همه دوستام که بامن هم هم رده بودن الان پزشکی و  دندون و دارو میخونن و راستش برام سخته بخوام همه چی رو ول کنم و و بگم مسیر من بجای دیگس

اتفاقا یه چند باری خواستم اینکار بکنم ولی می‌دونم اول اینکه حسرتش همیشه باهام میمونه البته بیشتر از حسرت نرسیدن حسرت تلاش نکردنش که سخته وقتی آدم همه تلاشش رو درست بکنه و نرسه زیاد حسرت آنچنانی نداره و می‌تونه راحت بپذیره
بازم میگم اگه من توجیه کردم یا به قول خودتون شرح حال فقط میخواستم بدونین اگه هر فردی با هر شرایطی یسری کارا و رفتاراو می‌کنه  ممکنه هزار و یک علت داشته باشه و هیچ انسانی حق نداره به انسان دیگه لقب بزنه و قاضی مطلق فقط خداس..و خودش به همه اعمال انسان آگاهی کامل داره و بنده ها تو جایگاه قضاوت نیستن

----------


## sea

> من فقط توجیه میبینمم تو صحبتات و اینکه فقط زوم کنی رو یه قسمت حرفای من و ازش جمله بکشی بیرون واسه بحث واسه قبول نکردن 
> ....اقا اصلا اسمش رو نگذاریم توجیه  بگذاریم شرح حال ...بازم چیزی تحت عنوان اینکه شما بنویسی که روبه جلو باشه نیست تو متنت ...یه حرفی صحبتی که شما خسته شدی از شرایط شما به خودت اومدی شما غرورت لکه دار شده و میخوای جبران کنی نیست ...
> با این همه زندگی تو گذشته و توجیه و شرح حال به کجا خواهی رسید؟؟چرا داری این بار اضافه رو میبری با خودت؟؟
> 
> بعد در مورد قضاوت که یه پاراگراف نوشتی در موردش صحبتات کاملا متین 
>  ولی من روی توضیحاتی که از شرایط خودت دادی نوشتم ...اینکه گفتی شرایط مالی متوسطه و تو خونه اصلا در نظر نمیگرن و فلانی و فلانی داره حرف بیخود میزنه 
> اولا پدر و مادرت حق قضاوتت رو دارن ...حق برخورد باهات رو دارن ...چه منطقی چه به نظر خودت غیر منطقی ...تو خونه اونایی ...مای هاوس مای رولز...خونه منه با قانون های من 
> باید باید و باید یه نقشی رو داشته باشی تو خونه بعد از 18 سالگی ...
> نقشت درس خوندنه ؟ باید درست انجام بدی وگرنه باس بازخواست بشی 
> ...


در ضمن من  از برخورد پدر مادرم  شاید دلم شکسته ولی خب بهشونم یجاهایی حق میدم  و می‌دونم هیچ کس برای آدم مهربون تراز پدر مادرش نیست ..ولی خب اینکه کاملا رها بشم رو هم انتظار ندارم !بنظرم  خانواده هارو تو سختی ها باید کنار هم باشن(صدالبته مسیر دوطرفه باید باشه)خودم به شخصه اگه مادر بودم تازمانی که بچم نتونه مسیر زندگیش رو پیدا کنه و مستقل شده رهاش نمی‌کردم چون مثل این میمونه کسی که شنا بلد نیست رو تو دریا رها کنی و بگی یاد بگیر !!!
من می‌دونم اگه الان هرچقدر گیر کنم و سختی بکشم و ....بهتره تا این که مثلا الان همه چی رها منم تو چهل پنجاه سالگی درگیر مشکلات خیلی حادتر باشم 
این قسمت زندگی یه نقطه خیلی حساسیت و مثبت یا منفی ش ضربدر همه روزای زندگی آدم میشه ..

بله درسته منو با  تی پا پرت نکردن بیرون ولی منم به نوبه خودم مشکلات خاص خودم رو دارم مقایسه آدما باهم درست نیست بلکه نسبت به شرایط خود آدما باید سنجید والا اینجور باشه مثلا آدمای ثروتمند نباید هیچ مشکلی داشته باشن !!!باید همیشه و همیشه شاد و بی دغدغه باشن در حالی که اینطور نیست و اونام دغدغه دارن منتها نوعش فرق می‌کنه .

----------


## YasharUR

> .
> طبق چیزی که به دوستی که تاپیک زده بود گفتم  من اگه خطایی کردم و الان می‌خوام درستش کنم فراموشی کامل گذشته اصلا کار درستی نیست چون ممکنه بازم تکرار شه.بهترین کار برقراری تعادل بین این دو هست که البته کار سختیه و لی چیزیه که نهایت تلاشمو میکنم تا برقرارش کنم 
> 
> حقیقتش اینکه لقب سست عنصری و شکم سیری و ...به آدم تو شرایط من بزنین خیلی  سنگینه و نیازمند سنگ دلی زیاده !!من خودم تا تو باتلاقش نیفتاده بودم اصلا درک نمی‌کردم چقدر بده !!!
> من خودم تو فرزانگان استان خودمون درس خوندم و همیشه جز سه نفر برتر بودم و ترازای قلم چی هم م حدود ۶۶۰۰/۷۰۰ تا ۷۰۰۰بود!!همه دوستام که بامن هم هم رده بودن الان پزشکی و  دندون و دارو میخونن و راستش برام سخته بخوام همه چی رو ول کنم و و بگم مسیر من بجای دیگس
> 
> اتفاقا یه چند باری خواستم اینکار بکنم ولی می‌دونم اول اینکه حسرتش همیشه باهام میمونه البته بیشتر از حسرت نرسیدن حسرت تلاش نکردنش که سخته وقتی آدم همه تلاشش رو درست بکنه و نرسه زیاد حسرت آنچنانی نداره و می‌تونه راحت بپذیره
> بازم میگم اگه من توجیه کردم یا به قول خودتون شرح حال فقط میخواستم بدونین اگه هر فردی با هر شرایطی یسری کارا و رفتاراو می‌کنه  ممکنه هزار و یک علت داشته باشه و هیچ انسانی حق نداره به انسان دیگه لقب بزنه و قاضی مطلق فقط خداس..و خودش به همه اعمال انسان آگاهی کامل داره و بنده ها تو جایگاه قضاوت نیستن





> در ضمن من  از برخورد پدر مادرم  شاید دلم شکسته ولی خب بهشونم یجاهایی حق میدم  و می‌دونم هیچ کس برای آدم مهربون تراز پدر مادرش نیست ..ولی خب اینکه کاملا رها بشم رو هم انتظار ندارم !بنظرم  خانواده هارو تو سختی ها باید کنار هم باشن(صدالبته مسیر دوطرفه باید باشه)خودم به شخصه اگه مادر بودم تازمانی که بچم نتونه مسیر زندگیش رو پیدا کنه و مستقل شده رهاش نمی‌کردم چون مثل این میمونه کسی که شنا بلد نیست رو تو دریا رها کنی و بگی یاد بگیر !!!
> من می‌دونم اگه الان هرچقدر گیر کنم و سختی بکشم و ....بهتره تا این که مثلا الان همه چی رها منم تو چهل پنجاه سالگی درگیر مشکلات خیلی حادتر باشم 
> این قسمت زندگی یه نقطه خیلی حساسیت و مثبت یا منفی ش ضربدر همه روزای زندگی آدم میشه ..
> 
> بله درسته منو با  تی پا پرت نکردن بیرون ولی منم به نوبه خودم مشکلات خاص خودم رو دارم مقایسه آدما باهم درست نیست بلکه نسبت به شرایط خود آدما باید سنجید والا اینجور باشه مثلا آدمای ثروتمند نباید هیچ مشکلی داشته باشن !!!باید همیشه و همیشه شاد و بی دغدغه باشن در حالی که اینطور نیست و اونام دغدغه دارن منتها نوعش فرق می‌کنه .




کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  :Yahoo (4):  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 

اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
شاعر میگه که
*ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 



تو نقل قبلیت گفتی کسایی ک قضاوتت میکنن که تو شرایطت نبودن 
یکی دیگه از دلایلی که دارم اینطور محکم حرف میزنم این پست پایینه (لینک رو روش کلیک کن)
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
 اینکه تو شرایطت بودم ...اینکه به عنوان یه دانش اموز استعداد های درخشان مثل خودت  سر ندونم کاری نزدیک ترین هام چند سال پشت کنکور موندم 
ولی در نهایت این موارد *نجاتم* داد 
*
جسارت و فهم عمیق اینکه محیط هرچی باشه هر اتفاقی بی افته و هر سنگی به مسیرم انداخته بشه واسه منی که ادعام میشه فلان قدر توانایی دارم به هیچ عنوان مهم نیست واگه نشده تا حالا مقصر اصلی و حتی تنها مقصر خودم بودم 
اصلا یه روایت هست که میگه تو تفاوت یه ادم نابغه و باهوش اینکه محیط روی ادم باهوش اثر میگذاره ولی ادم نابغه در هر صورت کار خودش رو انجام میده
*
گذر از گذشته و انالیزش ...اینکه میگی گذشته رو نمیشه گذاشت کنار و باید بین اینده و گذشته تعادل درست کرد درست نیست ..*.هیچ باری نباید داشته باشی رو دستات* که نیاز به تعادل ایجاد کردن باشه 
از گذشته ادم باید فقط یه نت کوچیک نیم صفحه ای برداره بزاره یه گوشه مغزش جیبش وقتی دید داره همون اشتباهات رو تکرار میکنه مجدد مرور کنه همین .دیگه نیازی به گشتن تو جزئیات گذشته و اینکه چنتا هارد از فیلم های تصویری ذهنی با خودت حمل کنی نیست
واسه اینده هم یه نت کوچیک نیم صفحه ای واسه اینکه کی و کجا و چرا باید به چی برسی و اگه نرسی چی میشه برداری هر ش قبل خواب و بعد مسواک مرور کنی بخوابی  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه نیازی به حمل بار نگرانی نیست چون حتما میشه
+
تلاش واسه تغییر اشتباهاتی که روشون پا فشاری کردم که الا و بلا باید با همین مسیر بشه ...
حالا من مستقل شدن رو گفتم شما گفتی واسه همه امکانش نیست ...فرمایش متین ...ولی نمیشه حداقل دکور اون اتاق بی  صاحابی که چند سال توش خوندی و نشده رو عوض کرد ؟؟
نمیشه اصلا اتاق رو عوض کرد؟نمیشه رفت یه پانسیون یا کتابخونه؟؟
یا مثلا نمیشه این جریان رو از ذهن انداخت ه همه چیز واسه شروع باید پرفکت و ایده ال باشه؟؟ حالا از انگیزه گرفته تا ساعت مطالعه زیاد و مثلا داشتن اب پرتقال واسه صبحونه(دارم مثال میزنم ها  :Yahoo (94):  نگی باز من که اینارو نمیگم)
*این ایده ال گرایی و شرایط محیط رو گذاشتم کنار و دیدم که تنها چیزایی که نیاز نیست همینان واسه شروع کار ....اینا بعدا اضافه میشه* ...یعنی هرچقدر بخونی کم کم انگیزه زیاد تر میشه و ذاتا ساعت مطالعه میاد بالا و با اون انگیزه صبحونه کسی نذاره جلوت یا بی محلی کنه یکم گچ از دیوار میکنی همون رو سریع میخوری شروع میکنی به درس
*چون تنها چیزی که نیازه* همون نیم صفحه نتی که گفتم واسه اینده بنویسی +یکم خشم و عصبانیت واسه اثبات خودت و اعاده حیثیت  و جبران هرزخم  حرف که شنیدی و هر سم حرکتی که از اطرافیانت دیدی + اعتماد به نفس اینکه حتما میتونم نه اینکه تا حالا نشده و الان کم مونده و فلان امکانات ندارم و این صحبتایی که مارکت کنکور واسه گرفتن بیشتر پشت کنکوری و تیغیدن پول به خورد بازار هدفش یعنی کنکوری ها و چنتا جوون ساده 18-20 ساله داده 
*
*و در نهایت قبول اینکه حق انتخاب دارم* 
چون همین شرایط متوسط طور مالی خانواده  که من دارم واسه یه عده که تونستن واسشون آرزو بوده ...شما بگو اصلا 2و3 نفر و نه یه عده ...همون واسم کافی بود واسه جوالدوز زدن به خودم 
رستگار رحمانی  که همون طور که گفتم قسمت اصلی جریانش موفق شدنش تو اون شرایط سخت بوده نه گرای غلطی که به کنکوری ها دادن که مهمترین جریانش از بهمن شروع کردنش بود
و رتبه 3 انسانی کنکور همین یکی دو سال پیش که از یه جای دورافتاده با دامداری و چوپانی و ... سه یا یک انسانی شده بود
*حق انتخاب اینکه میتونم همچنان بنالم از شرایطم
یا نه شکر همینی که هست رو بکنم و یه تکون اساسی بدم* 
*در نهایت به عنوان اخیر نقلی که میگیرم*  حداقلش اینکه دارم میبینم یه قسمت از منظوری که داشتم رو تو نوشته های خودت  میبینم و تونستم تا یه جایی منظورم رو برسونم تو این جملاتی که داشتی 
++
اتفاقا یه چند باری خواستم اینکار بکنم ولی می‌دونم اول اینکه حسرتش همیشه  باهام میمونه البته بیشتر از حسرت نرسیدن حسرت تلاش نکردنش که سخته وقتی  آدم همه تلاشش رو درست بکنه و نرسه زیاد حسرت آنچنانی نداره و می‌تونه راحت  بپذیره
++
در ضمن من  از برخورد پدر مادرم  شاید دلم شکسته ولی خب بهشونم یجاهایی حق  میدم  و می‌دونم هیچ کس برای آدم مهربون تراز پدر مادرش نیست
++
 میشه این جملات رو لینک کرد به صحبتایی که داشتم 
 بازم میگم هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره.( این صحبتایی که با شما میکنم و چون تاپیک عمومیه واسه بقیه تو شرایط شما که اوناهم ببینند ) 
صرفا انتقال تجربیات و واقعیات و کمک کردن به کسایی که تو شرایط شون بودم و چون الان تونستم از این شرایط بیام بیرون و برخلاف کسی که توی مهلکه است میتونم از بالا به جریان نگاه کنم و بدون استرس منطقی صحبت کنم  و راهکار اراده کنم
با این توضیحات دوستانه خواهش میکنم یه بار دیگه پست هایی که که کلا تو این تاپیک نوشتم رو با یکم گارد کمتر و ذهنیت اینکه اینا دوستانه است سریع طور بخونی ...یا حداقل جاهایی که بولد کردم 
مطمعنا بیشتر منظورم رو متوجه خواهی شد ...مثل این جملات بالا از خودت 
لینک پستایی که نوشتم اگه بخوای
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم
21 ساله پشت کنکوری، سال چهارم

----------


## sea

> کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
> و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
> که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 
> 
> اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
> شاعر میگه که
> *ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
> خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 
> 
> ...


مگه برای من خیر و شر  یا سود و منفعت داره؟؟!!منم صرفا دارم تجربیات شخصی و رو به اشتراک میذارم .می‌دونم برای خیلی ها مفیده و..

اگه تمایل دارین بگین چندبار کنکور دادین و رتبه هاتون چطور شد ..چون می‌دونم برای بچه ها مفید هست ..

افراط و تفریط تو هیچی خوب نیست چه تو‌محبت چه تو سختی 
نرم نرم و سفت سف هیچ کدوم جواب نمیدن مثلا غذا اولش خامه و حرارت میبینه تا پخته شده ولی ازیجایی به بعد دیگه نمپزه بلکه میسوزه،ته میگیره،جزغاله میشه !!خام رو میشه پخت ولی سوخته و جزغاله هیچ وقت درست نمیشن

منم. برای این ریپلایتون کردم چون میدونستم باهم اختلاف نظرهایی که داریم وجه اشتراک هم داریم

----------


## sea

> کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
> و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
> که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 
> 
> اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
> شاعر میگه که
> *ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
> خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 
> 
> ...


ای کاش میدونستین همیشه دنبال مقصر گشتن کار  درستی نیست چون وقتی این دنبال مقصر بودن باعث حرکت رو به جلو نشه بیشتر سم هست تا ناجی!!((تو قضیه کنکور همیشه وقتی ینفر موفق میشه زمین و زمان رو در موفقیتش دخیل می‌دونن و وقتی شکست بخوره فقط و فقط خودش مقصره :Yahoo (112): )
من خودم خود سرزنشی زیادی با خودم کردم و همههه چی رو انداختم گردن خودم تا اینکه تنها چیزی که ازم باقی. موند یه مرده متحرک بود یه مرده ای که به معنای واقعی توان حرکت نداره انکار فلج شده بودم

----------


## sea

> کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
> و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
> که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 
> 
> اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
> شاعر میگه که
> *ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
> خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 
> 
> ...


هیچ توانی تو‌پاهام نبود تمرکز که بماند دیگه صفر صفر!!همه اینا باعث شد منی که زمینه ژنتیک افسردگی دارم هرروز تو‌باتلاق بیشتر فرو برم !هرچقدر بیشتر دست و پامیزدم بیشتر غرق میشدم!!

اون روزا خیلیییی روزای سیاهی بود!!از همه لحاظ رو م فشار بود

بهر حال گذشت و من تونستم یکم خودمو پیدا کنم ولی چیزی که ازاون روزا یادمه چون هرادمی تواین موقعیت تو‌بی دفاع ترین

----------


## sea

> کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
> و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
> که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 
> 
> اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
> شاعر میگه که
> *ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
> خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 
> 
> ...


حالت ممکنه اذیت و آزاری بود که قضاوت ها و حرفای دیگران روم می‌ذاشت!!(این تو بقیه موارد و مشکلات زندگی هم دخیلهه))چیزی که فهمیدم این بود جدا از مسیله اینکه بقیه چه مشکلی دارن و کی چقدر مقصره اصلا و ابدا هیچ کس از بیرون حق نداره قضاوت کنه و نظر بده!!این قضاوت ها و حرف ها نهایت بیشعوری و عدم احترام به خود شخصی هست که نظر میده.
ولی من بازم رو حرفم هستم آدما نسبت به شرایط خودشون سنجیده میشن نه شرایط دیگران.اینکه من نسبت به بعضیا شرایطم بهتره و نسبت به بقیه بدتر  دلیل نمیشه انگشت اتهام سمت من باشه!!!
مشکلات آدما باید نسبت به ظرفیت و خیلی شرایط دیگه سنجیده بشه
نقاط حساس ما آدما باهم فرق می‌کنه ممکن بود شرایطی که در ظاهر بدتر و سخت تره من نسبت بهش آستانه تحمل بالاتری داشته باشم و یا برعکس ش هم صادقه مشکلی که در ظاهر آسونه ولی ممکنه آدم رو از پا در میاره

----------


## sea

> کاش متوجه میشدین که هدف از این همه وقت گذاشتن و صحبت کردن صرفا دوستانه است و گرنه هیچ خیر و شری واسه من نداره 
> و  اینکه از همون اول از نوع صحبتات متوجه شدم که سرت به تنت می ارزه و دارم  رو کسی وقت میگذارم که با همه عناد هایی که داره میکنه  ولی مطمعنا جا  واسه تغییر زیاد داره 
> که خب با همین جریان فرزانگان و شرح حال  ازش بهش صحه گذاشتی 
> 
> اینکه محکم و به قول خودت سنگ دلانه حرف میزنم چون شرایط میطلبه ....شرایطی که مملکت داره شرایطی که کنکور داره و شرایطی که یه پشت کنکوری خصوصا شمایی که فرزانگان بودی داره 
> شاعر میگه که
> *ما به شلاق سخت محتاجیم
> خیر در نرمی و مدارا نیست* 
> 
> ...


درک و فهم چنین شرایطی نیازمند دید چند بعدی و کامل و جامعی هست که از دست هر کسی برنمی‌اد 
چون اغلب آدما همه چیز رو فقط تا شعاع تجربه خودشون میبینن.

----------

